# Milwaukee/Chicago shows 2010



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15600396
> *Majestics Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a chapter in summer 2010!!!!!
> *Date and location to be announced!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 01:58 PM~14828854
> *THIS EVENT IS POSTED AHEAD OF TIME TO AVOID ANY DATE CONFLICTS ,& WILL BE HELD IN CHICAGO .
> 
> SHOW DATE IS JUNE 27th 2010 . LAST SUNDAY OF JUNE .
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Details to follow!!!!








*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY Chicago celebrating our 15 Year Aniversary as a car club will be having a banquet in summer 2010!!!!! Currently we are thinking of a sat in August. By the 1st of the year we should have a date and location posted. Hopefully we will see you all there.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS N.IL CHRISTMAS PARTY 2010 GET READY AGAIN FOR A GOOD TIME!!!! DEC/?/10


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*Chicago Super Show, Sunday August 15, 2010. More information to come soon. If you have any questions please call Luis (Jam Trax), at 219-805-7603. *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 25 2009, 01:30 AM~15774559
> *Chicago Super Show, Sunday August 15, 2010.  More information to come soon.  If you have any questions please call Luis (Jam Trax), at 219-805-7603.
> *


super show :scrutinize:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

don't forget the lowrider tour i heard they are coming to chicago


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 25 2009, 08:48 AM~15776633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is ther going to be a minitruck category?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783168
> *don't forget the lowrider tour i heard they are coming to chicago
> *


Heard it was called off.We wont know till the new year for sure.Hope they do come down.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Nov 25 2009, 08:55 PM~15783178
> *Is ther going to be a minitruck category?
> *


:thumbsup: yes sir!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 27 2009, 08:15 AM~15796330
> *Heard it was called off.We wont know till the new year for sure.Hope they do come down.
> *


:thumbsup: 

Always good to see more shows and events. With or without their show there are plenty of shows to support. (they left the midwest years ago and we still ride) I hope they do come down and support those who have supported them.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

NICE TO SEE MORES SHOWS GOING ON YOU KNOW SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE TO EVERYTHING  WERE THINKING OF GOING TO CARL CASPER SHOW IN KENTUCKY THIS FEB WE JUST GOT BACK FROM LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTONE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 27 2009, 07:15 AM~15796330
> *Heard it was called off.We wont know till the new year for sure.Hope they do come down.
> *


fuck it time to go out of state for shows then :cheesy:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 25 2009, 12:30 AM~15774559
> *Chicago Super Show, Sunday August 15, 2010.  More information to come soon.  If you have any questions please call Luis (Jam Trax), at 219-805-7603.
> *


Please elaborate on this "Super Show" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 27 2009, 03:41 PM~15798638
> *fuck it  time to  go out of state  for shows then :cheesy:
> *


Yup, that's pretty much how it was for this year too.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 08:57 PM~15800118
> *Please elaborate on this "Super Show"  :biggrin:
> Yup, that's pretty much how it was for this year too.
> *


Give me a call Cashmoney I can explain better 219 805 -7603 I cannot post anything until confirmed very close


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15802449
> *Give me a call Cashmoney I can explain better 219 805 -7603 I cannot post anything until confirmed very close
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 27 2009, 03:41 PM~15798638
> *fuck it  time to  go out of state  for shows then :cheesy:
> *



That's what i do :biggrin: If so we could hook up in any state and represent chitown.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 27 2009, 11:18 AM~15796951
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Always good to see more shows and events. With or without their show there are plenty of shows to support. (they left the midwest years ago and we still ride) I hope they do come down and support those who have supported them.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

DATES FOR OUR EVENTS:
APRIL 25TH 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
AUGUST 1ST OR 8TH FOR THE SHOW
SEPTEMBER 5TH FOR THE BANQUET
OCTOBER 10TH OR 17 FOR MASTER OF THE LAST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
THOSE ARE THE DATES THAT WE LOOKING AT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 28 2009, 08:48 PM~15808957
> *DATES FOR OUR EVENTS:
> APRIL 25TH 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
> AUGUST 1ST OR 8TH FOR THE SHOW
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

aug 15th chicago super showis this the 1 thats used to be masters of street show???


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 24 2009, 11:30 PM~15774559
> *Chicago Super Show, Sunday August 15, 2010.  More information to come soon.  If you have any questions please call Luis (Jam Trax), at 219-805-7603.
> *


Looking foward to it :biggrin: !!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 1 2009, 05:23 PM~15834988
> *aug  15th chicago super showis this  the 1  thats  used to be masters of street show???
> *


*No, this is a completely new event. We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine. We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve. We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition. We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you. To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine. I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it. More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced. Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow. Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603 *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15837306
> *ORALE CHOLOW!!!! YOU KNOW WE WILL SUPPORT.
> LA CULTURA LIVES ESE!!</span> </span>*:nicoderm:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15837306
> *No, this is a completely new event.  We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine.  We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve.  We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition.  We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you.  To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine.  I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it.  More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced.  Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow.  Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603
> *



is there is anything i can do to make this happen please let me know. i wanna make sure we get some exposure


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15837306
> *No, this is a completely new event.  We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine.  We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve.  We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition.  We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you.  To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine.  I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it.  More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced.  Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow.  Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15837306
> *No, this is a completely new event.  We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine.  We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve.  We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition.  We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you.  To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine.  I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it.  More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced.  Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow.  Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603
> *


*Hmmm, Looks like we might be having a STREETLOW Magazine Show!!!!* :0 

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW

*WALLY
SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. PRES*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 19 2009, 05:49 PM~15717804
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


*
sounds like it's going to be a good summer. hope to see everyone out in full force next year.
hope the smaller cruise nights gets the love and support as well. 
*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15840571
> *Hmmm, Looks like we might be having a STREETLOW Magazine Show!!!! :0
> 
> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW
> ...


Recieved your message carnal....I will call you tonight si no tomorrow.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Dec 2 2009, 09:43 AM~15843661
> *Recieved your message carnal....I will call you tonight si no tomorrow.... :thumbsup:
> *


HERE TO HELP! CALL ANYTIME HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 11:15 PM~15840571
> *Hmmm, Looks like we might be having a STREETLOW Magazine Show!!!! :0
> 
> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW
> ...



Very well said bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15852396
> *Very well said bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 08:25 PM~15852814
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:15 PM~15840571
> *Hmmm, Looks like we might be having a STREETLOW Magazine Show!!!! :0
> 
> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW
> ...


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15837306
> *No, this is a completely new event.  We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine.  We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve.  We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition.  We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you.  To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine.  I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it.  More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced.  Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow.  Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 08:25 PM~15852814
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:uh: Nothing for Milwaukee ???????


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 1 2009, 06:03 PM~15837306
> *No, this is a completely new event.  We are bringing a major magazine, can't name it yet cause we are still in the works with the contracts, but it is not Lowrider Magazine.  We want to give the Lowrider community and the Midwest the props they deserve.  We have a lot of great cars and clubs out here that deserve the recognition.  We have put a lot of thought into what makes a good show, what I like to see and have at a show, when I enter into it, and that is what we are going to bring you.  To name a few, the Magazine is going to do the official judging and they are going to take pictures of the show, and feature some of the top cars from the show in their magazine.  I am a proud member of the Midwest Lowrider community, and I will try to do my best to do right by it.  More information will be coming very soon, we just have to finalize a few details before it can be officially announced.  Thanks, Luis Ruiz - Cholow.  Feel free to call me for any reason 219-805-7603
> *


I KNOW THE MIDWEST LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WILL SUPPORT THIS EVENT CARNAL !! WE AMISTAD C.C. ARE LOOKING FOWARD TO IT !!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 05:15 AM~15840571
> *Hmmm, Looks like we might be having a STREETLOW Magazine Show!!!! :0
> 
> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW
> ...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Southside let me know what dates your thinking of for your show.....for the SolitoS event we thinking the 21st or 22nd of August let me know as soon as you can homies..... *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

[/quote]

nice


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: CHI-TOWN GETTING DOWN FOR 2010!!!!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Dec 11 2009, 08:04 PM~15953380
> *:biggrin: CHI-TOWN GETTING DOWN FOR 2010!!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Dec 5 2009, 08:23 AM~15879015
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 28 2009, 09:48 PM~15808957
> *DATES FOR OUR EVENTS:
> APRIL 25TH 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
> AUGUST 1ST OR 8TH FOR THE SHOW
> ...


*Looks like my answers right here*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 14 2009, 08:48 PM~15982719
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

whats the chicago super show?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Dec 20 2009, 07:56 PM~16039651
> *whats the chicago super show?
> *


Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks 
Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 09:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *



Thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 27 2009, 12:47 PM~15797570
> *NICE TO SEE MORES SHOWS GOING ON YOU KNOW SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE TO EVERYTHING   WERE THINKING OF GOING TO CARL CASPER SHOW IN KENTUCKY THIS FEB WE JUST GOT BACK FROM LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTONE
> *


Don't really like going to the Magnificos show. Radio station brings in the wrong crowd.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *


 :biggrin: LOKKING FOWARD 2 IT !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKING FOWARD 2 IT !


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 09:02 AM~16045291
> *Sorry it's taking so long to get more info out about the car show. Everything is verbally set, just waiting for official contracts. But the game plan is Streetlow Magazine Supershow at Soldier Field as soon we get the contracts the flyer will go up thanks
> Luis ( Cholow ) 219-805-7603
> *


Orale! Glad to see another BIG or should I say SUPER show in Chicago. You know SUEÑOS DIVINOS will be there to support and help in any way. Bring back the big show feeling of the 90's. I'm sure all of the Lowriders will come out to support.
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 21 2009, 05:08 PM~16048988
> *Don't really like going to the Magnificos show. Radio station brings in the wrong crowd.
> *


WE JUST WANTED TO CHECK IT OUT IT NICE TO GET OUT OF THE MIDWEST ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:28 PM~16077854
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


IS THIS LIST UP TO DATE?????


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 4 2010, 05:59 PM~16182201
> *IS THIS LIST UP TO DATE?????
> *


IT'S UP TO DATE AS FAR AS I KNOW. I SCAN THRU OTHER TOPICS AND FORUMS TO LOOK FOR INFO AND KEEP IT UPDATED. IF ANYTHING HAS CHANGED I AM UNAWARE.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16189690
> *IT'S UP TO DATE AS FAR AS I KNOW. I SCAN THRU OTHER TOPICS AND FORUMS TO LOOK FOR INFO AND KEEP IT UPDATED. IF ANYTHING HAS CHANGED I AM UNAWARE.
> *


just asking, thanks for the info


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

NILA CINCO DE MAYO SHOW COMING SOON FIRST SAT MORE INFO COMING!!!!


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

TTT    2010 is gana be the year to remember


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jan 8 2010, 12:47 AM~16222589
> *NILA CINCO DE MAYO SHOW COMING SOON FIRST SAT MORE INFO COMING!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jan 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16222589
> *NILA CINCO DE MAYO SHOW COMING SOON FIRST SAT MORE INFO COMING!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: i just asked house if el barrio ishaving a picnic they usually do it the next day on sunday


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 4 2010, 04:59 PM~16182201
> *IS THIS LIST UP TO DATE?????
> *



missing world of wheels


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jan 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16222589
> *NILA CINCO DE MAYO SHOW COMING SOON FIRST SAT MORE INFO COMING!!!!
> *


WE ARE HOPING FOR THE 1ST OF MAY CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDER'S AND HOPPER'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x: :x:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

ALSO C.I.S SHOW LATER IN THE YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow:  :sprint:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE+Jan 8 2010, 12:47 AM~16222589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :uh:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 27 2009, 01:47 PM~15797570
> *NICE TO SEE MORES SHOWS GOING ON YOU KNOW SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE TO EVERYTHING   WERE THINKING OF GOING TO CARL CASPER SHOW IN KENTUCKY THIS FEB WE JUST GOT BACK FROM LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW IN HOUSTONE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16265908
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



Just to let everyone know tickets for Old School Members Only banquet start to go on sale next week fri. You can either call Phil at 773 706 0934 or Gator at 773 727 7533 for info and ticket prices.. Hope to see everyone there... :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:27 AM~16265908
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

*nice may 30*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

WOW looking good! 2 big shows in chicago thats great!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

What's going on Chicago! Majestics have set a date for our show this year. Date for our 15 Year Anniversary Show will be on *July 10 , 2010* 

Location will be posted this coming weekend. :biggrin: Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

is there anything going on the first or second week in aug?


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:21 PM~16358507
> *is there anything going on the first or second week in aug?
> *


southsidecruisers show @toyota park


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Jan 21 2010, 10:29 AM~16362503
> *southsidecruisers show @toyota park
> *


ok do you know what the date is? I am helping out a freind with dates in augs. for a picnic.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jan 15 2010, 02:11 PM~16302083
> *
> *


 Whats up Pete? Was wondering if you had a date set for PRE REGISTRATION? A few of the guys want to sign up and were wondering if the price was still the same for PRE REGISTRATION..


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jan 21 2010, 05:37 PM~16367586
> *Whats up Pete? Was wondering if you had a date set for PRE REGISTRATION? A few of the guys want to sign up and were wondering if the price was still the same for PRE REGISTRATION..
> *


NOT YET BRO , WE WILL POST A.S.A.P . SPACE IS LIMITED SO THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!*


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 22 2010, 11:05 AM~16375070
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jan 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16412076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  CANT WAIT 4 THIS ONE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16412076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jan 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16412076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16412076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE !! GOOD LUCK CARNAL , AMISTAD WILL SHOW SUPPORT !


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

SUEÑOS DIVINOS WILL BE THERE TO HELP AND SUPPORT!

TIME TO BRING BACK THE BIG SHOW FEELING AGAIN.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 27 2010, 09:26 PM~16433733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Goodtimes will be there!!!!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C. WILL BE THERE TOO SHOW SUPPORT..

JUST A REMINDER OLD SCHOOL MEMEBERS ONLY 15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
BANQUET TICKETS ARE ON ON SALE.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Illusions C.C. charity benifit fundraiser for Mary Queen of Heaven church in Cicero. Sunday May 16 at 34th and Laramie, more details tba.</span></span>


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you Wally for adding our event to the list.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@Jan 30 2010, 03:46 PM~16461724
> *thank you Wally for adding our event to the list.
> *




NO PROBLEM CARNAL. :thumbsup: I HAVE A LOT OF TIME ON MY HANDS RIGHT NOW. :biggrin: WE HAVE TO MAKE SURE AND SUPPORT ALL EVENTS QUE NO!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=523876


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

pesados n young riders & 
PRESENTS THE 7TH ANNUAL FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW SUN AUG 22,2010!!!
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Jan 31 2010, 05:49 PM~16470619
> *pesados n young riders  &
> PRESENTS THE 7TH ANNUAL FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW SUN AUG 22,2010!!!
> LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED.
> *


ORALE CARNALES ! GOOD LUCK, C U THERE !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 30 2010, 09:16 AM~16459750
> * :biggrin:
> 1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

too all the riderz in the chi , we are having another car show in blue island on july 24th and will appreciate all that can attend, we will have fliers soon, thank you and GOD bless, and all food and soft drinks will be free, to all that show up,, july 24th


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16490641
> *too all the riderz in the chi , we are having another car show in blue island on july 24th and  will appreciate all that can attend, we will have fliers soon, thank you and GOD bless, and all food and soft drinks will be free, to all that show up,, july 24th
> *



How much is the entry fee?


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16490641
> *too all the riderz in the chi , we are having another car show in blue island on july 24th and  will appreciate all that can attend, we will have fliers soon, thank you and GOD bless, and all food and soft drinks will be free, to all that show up,, july 24th
> *



Cool, can we get some Laquishas ?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

i dont see mexican fiesta or goodtimes pik nik on this list :dunno:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16505112
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


NEED 2 KEEP TRACK OF SHOWS THIS YEAR


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16505112
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



Looks like this is going to be a good year for car shows. Dont forget Rubens show on July 24th.. Was a nice show last year


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

2nd Annual
Cruise'in for a Cause
"Car-Truck-Motorcycle Benefit show"
Jaxon Bartolini Benefit
Location: Grant Park High School
421 Esson Farm Rd 
Grant Park, IL. 60940
Date: May 15th, 2010
Registration: 9-1 Show: 9-4 (awards at 4) Registration Fee:$15


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Chicago's ONLY car show on Historic Route 66
We'll be back September 19, 2010, with an even bigger and better Cars on Route 66 Car Show Located on Route 66, now known mainly as Ogden Avenue in our area, between Pulaski Road and Hamlin Avenue


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 30 2010, 10:16 AM~16459750
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

N.I.L.A SHOW DATE CHANGE MAY 8 2010 OFF TRACK BETTING MADE US CHANGE IT SORRY FOR THE CHANGE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

back up


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 2 2010, 08:46 PM~16494293
> *How much is the entry fee?
> *


10 bucks all going to the church and kids around the church. it is in blue island and yes we will serve free lunch and snacks and soft drinks and the date is july 24th so who ever places shows on the calender please put down thank u and god bless, p/s this is not an UCE car show just a show 2 try and do something positive. bike and all types of car show


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 2 2010, 08:56 PM~16494436
> *Cool, can we get some Laquishas ?
> *


the 1st roundz r on me, so i will call u D and let u know peace


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

just reminding all chi town riderz about a coming up car and bike show on july 24th, in blue island at the bethel church ,, free lunch and soft drinks will b available


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 3 2010, 11:45 AM~16499274
> *i dont see mexican fiesta or goodtimes pik nik on this list :dunno:
> *


NEED THE DETAILS OR AT LEAST THE EVENT TITLE AND DATE. EVERY EVENT GOES ON THE LIST.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 3 2010, 12:45 PM~16499274
> *i dont see mexican fiesta or goodtimes pik nik on this list :dunno:
> *


mexican fiesta show will be saturday august 28 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

CHICAGO SHOW CONTACT AND INFO LUIS: 219 805-7603


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

sorry homito its going to be held at summerfest grounds in milwaukee wisconsin


----------



## spicylahmchops (Oct 25, 2009)

these shows for everyone? I got a bagged 05 chrysler 300 and was very disappointed when HIN and DUB pulled out of Chi

thanks


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16575826
> *sorry homito its going to be held at summerfest grounds in milwaukee wisconsin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

What is the deal with drinking at the IMPALA/LRM LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR show on may 30?Can I bring my own booze or what?


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>Be Ready for a Great Time !!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 10 2010, 07:52 AM~16569633
> *mexican fiesta show will be saturday august 28 2010  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spicylahmchops_@Feb 11 2010, 11:52 AM~16581612
> *these shows for everyone?  I got a bagged 05 chrysler 300 and was very disappointed when HIN and DUB pulled out of Chi
> 
> thanks
> *


You are welcome at the Streetlow Super Show with your ride


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16615036
> *You are welcome at the Streetlow Super Show with your ride
> *


any pre reg info, thanks homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
JULY 10, 2010
@
Alexian Field
1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. 
Schaumburg, IL 60193 *


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for the midwest


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 17 2010, 02:36 PM~16641127
> *TTT for the midwest
> *


x2


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Feb 15 2010, 02:43 AM~16615415
> *any pre reg  info, thanks homie
> *


we are working on the web site to pre reg for the show should be up soon thanks Luis


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16657620
> *we are working on the web site to pre reg for the show should be up soon thanks Luis
> *


thanks homie


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Viejitos N.IL Christmas party December,11,10 in Waukegan IL :biggrin: 
.open bar ,live band playing some good oldies! and d.j
So get ready to party!!! bigger and better this year! More Info to come!
we're having our christmas party Milan Banquet Hall 651 Lakehurst Road, Waukegan, IL 60085  


http://www.chicagomilan.com/gallery.html :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone have milwaukee & surrounding city only show list? My Father & Bro in law are looking to attend some after they saw the Dallas Tx scene when visiting. I see the list you guys have going but they are all in IL. Any shows please post them in my club thread so that I can advise them to go out and support your local scene.


*<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413288\' target=\'_blank\'>SIMPLY STUNNIN CC THREAD PAGE</a>*


Thanks,



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















more info to come..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 12:45 PM~16688561
> * SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> 
> http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html
> ...


Party!!!!! shauuuu!!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 12:45 PM~16688561
> * SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> 
> http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html
> ...


*You know SolitoS will be in the house supporting our good homies from SomosunO C.C.*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

F


> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Feb 22 2010, 01:03 PM~16688720
> *Party!!!!! shauuuu!!
> *


Ahuevo!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Feb 22 2010, 10:17 AM~16687374
> *Viejitos N.IL Christmas party December,11,10 in Waukegan IL :biggrin:
> .open bar ,live band playing some good oldies! and d.j
> So get ready to party!!! bigger and better this year! More Info to come!
> ...


you know we gonna be there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 22 2010, 12:45 PM~16688561
> * SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet November 13th 2010..
> 
> http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html
> ...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 22 2010, 06:04 PM~16691187
> *you know we gonna be there
> *


 peda segura!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Feb 22 2010, 07:02 PM~16691724
> *peda segura!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeah!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 19 2009, 05:49 PM~15717804
> *Details to follow!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

u still have to add the PesadoS c.c. and Young Riders b.c. toy drive and banquet
Dec. 4, 2010


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 22 2010, 09:53 PM~16693988
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first banquet THROWBACK BANQUET November 13th 2010.. 

<a href=\'http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html</a>

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/banquet1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/banquet2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

more info to come.. *

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 24 2010, 06:28 PM~16714377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Feb 23 2010, 12:03 PM~16699744
> *u still have to add the PesadoS c.c.  and Young Riders b.c. toy drive and banquet
> Dec. 4, 2010
> *


AND participating Chicagoland area lowrider clubs...thanks for your help and support..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SOMOSUNO C.C*


Will someone pass the word and my number to el Pres?
(219) 487-1011


WALLY Pres.
SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*For all other shows in Chicago/Milwaukee area that are not on this list already I am getting booked up fast so if you are considering having me out to film your show please contact me a.s.a.p to secure your date! I enjoy filming all my Midwest Riders. Midwest did it real big last year! Lets do it even bigger This year! For Booking P.m me or give me a call <span style=\'color:red\'>480-307-5599</span> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 1 2010, 08:50 AM~16759021
> *SOMOSUNO C.C
> Will someone pass the word and my number to el Pres?
> (219) 487-1011
> ...


  we talked and seems like the date is set in stone homie. money has been paid to lock the place.. i gave him your number and he said he will call you when he gets a chance..


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 1 2010, 09:27 AM~16759200
> *For all other shows in Chicago/Milwaukee area that are not on this list already I am getting booked up fast so if you are considering having me out to film your show please contact me a.s.a.p to secure your date! I enjoy filming all my Midwest Riders. Midwest did it real big last year! Lets do it even bigger This year! For Booking P.m me or give me a call <span style=\'color:red\'>480-307-5599</span>
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 1 2010, 10:27 AM~16759200
> *For all other shows in Chicago/Milwaukee area that are not on this list already I am getting booked up fast so if you are considering having me out to film your show please contact me a.s.a.p to secure your date! I enjoy filming all my Midwest Riders. Midwest did it real big last year! Lets do it even bigger This year! For Booking P.m me or give me a call <span style=\'color:red\'>480-307-5599</span>
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

keep this on top...


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

ORIGINALES FOUR-LIFE 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC.
**********SATURDAY JUNE 19TH,2010.******************** 
MORE INFO COMING SOON
Save the date homies!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 8 2010, 07:22 AM~16826232
> *keep this on top...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Mar 8 2010, 10:45 AM~16827230
> *ORIGINALES FOUR-LIFE 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC.
> **********SATURDAY JUNE 19TH,2010.********************
> MORE INFO COMING SOON
> ...


you know we gonna be there


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2010, 10:57 AM~16838523
> *you know we gonna be there
> *


Hell yeah, vamos a poner a Juan bien pedo y que se quede dormido otra vez like at ur crib last time bro lol


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Mar 8 2010, 09:45 AM~16827230
> *ORIGINALES FOUR-LIFE 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC.
> **********SATURDAY JUNE 19TH,2010.********************
> MORE INFO COMING SOON
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

here its is Will hope you can come and everybody too


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 10 2010, 05:50 PM~16852286
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



any shows going to have sound offs again?


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

THE NILA SHOW


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 13 2010, 04:14 AM~16878539
> *THE NILA SHOW
> *



cool. we will be there


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## MiiXEDMAMii25 (Sep 6, 2009)

Please PM me

De La Rosa Customs whould like to make it to as many shows as possible and whould like to set up booths

please if you see us we will have at least motors and solinoids with us or you need a part brought to the show let us know so if you need them get at us  

(608) 719-9456 Amber
(608) 446-2351 Mike


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

DE LA ROSA CUSTOMS IF YOU WANT TO SET A BOOTH AT OUR SHOW HIT ME UP 8474939607 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50+Mar 16 2010, 01:31 PM~16907038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT THIS INFO FROM THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOPIC :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16920303
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


thanks for adding the indy show bro


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 17 2010, 09:16 PM~16921945
> *thanks for adding the indy show bro
> *


NO PROB! EQUAL OPPORTUNITY SUPPORTER :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16932069
> *NO PROB! EQUAL OPPORTUNITY SUPPORTER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*$100 *Pachuco Award :0 
Overhead Projector Slideshow
Lots of Door Prizes
Live Band, DJ
Open Bar!!!!!!!!
More details to come................


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Damage will be there again
had a good time last year

peps


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Mar 23 2010, 05:45 PM~16977003
> *Damage will be there again
> had a good time last year
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support Homeboy! Working on a change of plans.  I'll keep you posted.

Wally


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet*.

A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders. 

In full support of the culture,
Wally Pres.
SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
Northwest Indiana's Oldest Lowrider Car Club


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 25 2010, 02:34 PM~16998937
> *Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet.
> 
> A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders.
> ...


  MUCH RESPECT BRO.. TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB BRO..


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16998937
> *Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet.
> 
> A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders.
> ...


  U GUYS ARE A CLASS ACT.U GOT MY RESPECT VATO.MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOUR CLUB.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78+Mar 26 2010, 02:47 PM~17009432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ORALE! tHANKS and much respect to you!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

is the picnic that was at the dan ryan woods on 87th western last year?
if so is it gonna be at the same place? 

SOUTHSIDE C.C.
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, APRIL 25TH, 2010


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Mar 26 2010, 07:22 PM~17011594
> *is the picnic that was at the dan ryan woods on 87th western last year?
> if so is it gonna be at the same place?
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Mar 26 2010, 07:22 PM~17011594
> *is the picnic that was at the dan ryan woods on 87th western last year?
> if so is it gonna be at the same place?
> 
> ...


WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2010, 01:47 PM~17017275
> *WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.
> *


  THANKS JOE


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any picnic going on April 25th then? or is everything just still kind of up in the air?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

back up to the the top...........


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2010, 01:47 PM~17017275
> *WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2010, 01:47 PM~17017275
> *WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.
> *


Should i pull the first picnic off of the list? Or is the date still an option?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17025596
> *Should i pull the first picnic off of the list? Or is the date still an option?
> *


yes you can erase that date


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 25 2010, 02:34 PM~16998937
> *Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet.
> 
> A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! [SIZE=7]Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together[/SIZE] and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders.
> ...


  you making it seem like we aint after the same homie..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for Chicago and the midwest !!!!!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Mar 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17011594
> *is the picnic that was at the dan ryan woods on 87th western last year?
> if so is it gonna be at the same place?
> 
> ...



orale gracias


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 29 2010, 11:36 AM~17033155
> * you making it seem like we aint after the same homie..
> *


My words are not meant with disrepect or in any regards to you or Somosuno C.C. I am simply expressing our intentions and reason behind cancelling our banquet. I was not addressing your intentions or what you were after by planning your banquet on the same day as ours, as our concerns to reconcile the conflict were not addressed by you. As always our intentions are simply to support and be part of the Lowrider Community!

Wally Pres.
Sueños Divinos C.C.


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17049701
> *My words are not meant with disrepect or in any regards to you or Somosuno C.C. I am simply expressing our intentions and reason behind cancelling our banquet. I was not addressing your intentions or what you were after by planning your banquet on the same day as ours, as our concerns to reconcile the conflict were not addressed by you. As always our intentions are simply to support and be part of the Lowrider Community!
> 
> Wally Pres.
> ...



Its all good bro this year is still going to be a fun summer... Hopefully everything works out for the best....

Old School Members Only C.C.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i know in the past pablo has tried to get guys off of layitlow to attend this show here is some info 


http://www.chitownkruze.com/


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 2 2010, 12:53 PM~17076299
> *
> *


whats the word Joe


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16998937
> *Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet.
> 
> A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders.
> ...


Sorry to hear you cancelled your event bro . its good to know that all the lowrider familias , you guys included , have the same goal to bring us together through events like carshows , picnics , parties , & banquettes . so keep your heads up carnales , it'll work out next time . hope to see you at the Somosuno event .


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Apr 3 2010, 12:48 PM~17085887
> *Sorry to hear you cancelled your event bro .  its good to know that all the lowrider familias , you guys included , have the same goal to bring us together through events like carshows , picnics , parties , & banquettes . so keep your heads up carnales , it'll work out next time . hope to see you at the Somosuno event .
> *



Whats up Pete? So when can we start paying for our spots at your show? :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Apr 3 2010, 01:13 PM~17085994
> *Whats up Pete? So when can we start paying for our spots at your show?  :biggrin:
> *


MORE THAN LIKELY TOWARDS THE END OF APRIL , OR SOMETIME IN MAY. WERE TRYING TO GET THE GOODIE BAGS TOGETHER FOR THE PRE REGISTRATION JENTE ! WORST CASE , WE WILL PASS THEM OUT DAY OF SHOW , TO THE FIRST 100 THAT REGISTERED . " SPACE IS LIMITED !!! " AROUND 200 CAR LIMIT SO IT WOULD BE WISE TO PRE REGISTER FOR YOUR SPOTS , FOR THOSE CLUBS OR JENTE INTERESTED IN ATTENDING  . FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL ME AT 708 769 4642 . THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT, PEDRO :biggrin: .


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Apr 3 2010, 01:48 PM~17085887
> *Sorry to hear you cancelled your event bro .  its good to know that all the lowrider familias , you guys included , have the same goal to bring us together through events like carshows , picnics , parties , & banquettes . so keep your heads up carnales , it'll work out next time . hope to see you at the Somosuno event .
> *


Simon, Pedro! You know we'll be there. Always down for a good time.

Wally


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Apr 3 2010, 01:32 PM~17086071
> *MORE THAN LIKELY TOWARDS THE END OF APRIL , OR  SOMETIME IN MAY. WERE TRYING TO GET THE GOODIE BAGS TOGETHER FOR THE PRE REGISTRATION JENTE ! WORST CASE , WE WILL PASS THEM OUT DAY OF SHOW , TO THE FIRST 100 THAT REGISTERED  . " SPACE IS LIMITED !!! " AROUND 200 CAR LIMIT SO IT WOULD BE WISE TO PRE REGISTER FOR YOUR SPOTS , FOR THOSE CLUBS OR JENTE INTERESTED IN ATTENDING    . FOR MORE INFO YOU CAN CALL ME AT 708 769 4642 . THANKS AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT, PEDRO  :biggrin:  .
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

i didnt see it on the list but does anyone know if
there are going to be any picnics on foster and cicero this yr.
those are usually badass picnics


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Apr 7 2010, 09:36 PM~17128868
> *i didnt see it on the list but does anyone know if
> there are going to be any picnics on foster and cicero this yr.
> those are usually badass picnics
> *


nothing on the list right now, but even if there is the coppers always fukk it up for everyone. see you at the southside picnic. apr 25th on western


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 25 2010, 02:34 PM~16998937
> *Due to the conflict of events with Somosunos C.C. banquet, Sueños Divinos C.C. is cancelling its banquet.
> 
> A big thank you to the people and clubs that have reached out in support of our banquet. Much respect to you! Our goal was to bring the Lowrider community together and present an opportunity to introduce ourselves to those who dont know us. Although we greatly appreciate the support expressed, we have decided not to present these clubs and riders with dividing or choosing between two banquets. After 14 years, we will continue to pay our dues to the Lowrider community and push forward. Hopefully in the future we will gain the respect and full support of all Clubs and Lowriders.
> ...


sorry to hear about that homie....... u guys going to be making the andys cruise nights this year at all?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2010, 01:47 PM~17017275
> *WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.
> *


that sucks i just read this.  

hope something goes thru for a picnic. lets us know whuts up homie.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 8 2010, 10:20 AM~17133372
> *sorry to hear about that homie....... u guys going to be making the andys cruise nights this year at all?
> *


FOR SURE! WE'LL BE THERE AND HOPEFULLY SOME MORE LOWRIDERS WITH US.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 8 2010, 04:07 PM~17136243
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

DROPFEST June 5th & 6th go to www.dropfest.com for more info  
</span>
$35 to pre-register a show car that includes 2 weekend spectator passes and includes the concert on Sat evening .....
<span style=\'color:blue\'>
4 classes for the hop All Classes pay-out $700 for 1st ,$300 for 2nd, and $100 for 3rd 
Single
Double 
Radical 
Dance


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 10 2010, 01:34 PM~17152821
> *DROPFEST June 5th & 6th go to www.dropfest.com for more info
> </span>
> $35 to pre-register a show car that includes 2 weekend spectator passes and includes the concert on Sat evening .....
> ...


the only problem is that trucks and cars go in the same class.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2010, 02:47 PM~17017275
> *WE ARE HAVING PROBLEMS WITH PERMITS BEEN REVOKED ,SO WE ARE TRYING A NEW PARK WHERE WILL BE ABLE TO HAVE IT.WE TRYING TO GET IT FOR MAY9 . I WILL POST MORE INFO AS SOON I GET ALL THE PAPER WORK DONE.
> *


any word?


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

N.I.L.A LOWRIDER SHOW FEW WEEKS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Apr 11 2010, 09:41 PM~17163898
> *N.I.L.A LOWRIDER SHOW FEW WEEKS AWAY  :biggrin:
> *


_Damn wish we ready to go by then..... we'll be there to support though_


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 8 2010, 11:20 AM~17133372
> *sorry to hear about that homie....... u guys going to be making the andys cruise nights this year at all?
> *




hey spook when does andys cruise night start.
i plan to hit that up this yr. its right around the corner from me


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17160514
> *any word?
> *


YES SO FAR WE GOT JUNE 6 BOOKED,AND ITS LOOKING GOOD.
SOON WILL HAVE MORE INFO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 10 2010, 03:59 PM~17153437
> *the only problem is that trucks and cars go in the same class.
> *


Yeah they do but at $1,100 payout per class and there is 4 classes >>> I Dont know of many other shows in the Midwest that offer those kind of payouts .... and that wagon was just about as long as that truck that beat ya last year


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 12 2010, 03:53 PM~17170683
> *YES SO FAR WE GOT JUNE 6 BOOKED,AND ITS LOOKING GOOD.
> SOON WILL HAVE MORE INFO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



So where is the loc at? Will the 64 be ready for june 6th? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 12 2010, 09:05 PM~17173858
> *Yeah they do but at $1,100 payout per class and there is 4 classes >>>  I Dont know of many other shows in the Midwest that offer those kind of payouts .... and that wagon was just about as long as that truck that beat ya last year
> *


I SEE THAT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Apr 12 2010, 09:25 PM~17174113
> *So where is the loc at? Will the 64 be ready for june 6th?  :biggrin:
> *


IT DEPENDS ON YOU


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: qvooo joe


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

The show is almost complete still more to come thanks Luis


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 12 2010, 11:07 PM~17175759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 13 2010, 01:07 AM~17175759
> *
> 
> 
> ...




did they decide if they are going to do a soundoff?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 13 2010, 12:07 AM~17175759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant miss this one! Biggest show in the midwest! :wow:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Apr 13 2010, 12:30 PM~17178191
> *did they decide if they are going to do a soundoff?
> *


we are still working on that I'll get back to you as soon as we find out


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 13 2010, 07:53 PM~17182987
> *we are still working on that I'll get back to you as soon as we find out
> *



ok. if you want to make it a sanctioned event lmk. i know some judges.

also know some guys that have a meter if you want it a non sanctioned show


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS+Apr 8 2010, 04:09 PM~17136263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


around the beginning of may. check with caddys and chevys in the chitown lowriders topik in regional lowriders. his thing, we just show up to support him. see you there homie.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Qvo Homies :wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Apr 16 2010, 11:01 AM~17211589
> *Qvo Homies  :wave:
> *


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 16 2010, 11:55 AM~17212525
> *
> *


Nice day out there :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok Southside picnic June 6th waiting on final approval and our show is Aug.1st at Toyota park Bridgeview IL.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4u2admire_@Apr 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17217154
> *ok southside  picnic june 6th whating on final approval and our show is aug 1st at toyota park bridgeview il
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Apr 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17173858
> *Yeah they do but at $1,100 payout per class and there is 4 classes >>>  I Dont know of many other shows in the Midwest that offer those kind of payouts .... and that wagon was just about as long as that truck that beat ya last year
> *


u comparing the wagon to that truck? LOL :wow: waste of time


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4u2admire_@Apr 16 2010, 10:43 PM~17217154
> *Ok Southside  picnic June 6th waiting on final approval and our show is Aug.1st at Toyota park Bridgeview IL.
> *


ok JOE is that better :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4u2admire_@Apr 17 2010, 10:09 PM~17224648
> *ok  JOE is that better  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Apr 18 2010, 10:19 AM~17227564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 PM~17207389
> *
> around the beginning of may. check with caddys and chevys  in the chitown lowriders topik in regional lowriders. his thing, we just show up to support him. see you there homie.
> *


orale gracias


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17184555
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


busy summer !!!!


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS+Apr 8 2010, 02:09 PM~17136263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

TTT hope to drop the top at some shows this year homies


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Apr 24 2010, 01:19 PM~17289513
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## backyardhopper (Mar 22, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

ILLUSIONS C.C.
CHARITY BENEFIT FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY, MAY 16TH, 2010
MARY QUEEN OF HAVEN CHURCH
34TH AND LARAMIE
CICERO, il

iknow it says benefit but is it or is it a car show
i see benefit and i think formal wear and dinner etc..
anybody have info on this that can help me out plz


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Apr 27 2010, 05:16 PM~17321323
> *ILLUSIONS C.C.
> CHARITY BENEFIT FUNDRAISER
> SUNDAY, MAY 16TH, 2010
> ...


Whats up Homie! It is a car show. Andy is putting the show together to help raise money for the church. I'll try to get more info to post. Shine the 64 See you there. :biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 27 2010, 06:43 PM~17321566
> *Whats up Homie! It is a car show. Andy is putting the show together to help raise money for the church. I'll try to get more info to post. Shine the 64 See you there. :biggrin:
> *



que onda bro. aqui nomas
do u have a # to get in contact with someone
to get more info for start time and what else
is needed to be known about the event


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: cant wait for the car shows


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is the flyer i received from andy.See you all there!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Guidos (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Mar 12 2010, 08:09 PM~16875405
> *any shows going to have sound offs again?
> *


we ar also having a sound competition in the May 15th show as well. Located in grant Park, IL/ 60940


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Get ready everyone !


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 3 2010, 09:33 PM~17379445
> * Get ready everyone !
> 
> 
> ...


7 to 10 who! :wow:


----------



## lil_loca (Sep 7, 2003)

:0 Wow... I heard they are going to be hopping under the lights.....


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 3 2010, 08:33 PM~17379445
> * Get ready everyone !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  CRUIZIN IN STYLE WELL BE THERE 4SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guidos (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 4 2010, 01:11 PM~17387333
> *7AM-10PM
> ALEXIAN FIELD
> 1999 S. SPRINGINSGUTH RD.
> ...


  

Had to correct the time you put for our show; we are having it from 7am until 10pm; we'll have the lights on for that "LowRider Nights" feel...we'll have even more info on our show as the time comes. Flyers will be passed out at the upcoming shows.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 4 2010, 06:11 PM~17389982
> *
> 
> Had to correct the time you put for our show; we are having it from 7am until 10pm; we'll have the lights on for that "LowRider Nights" feel...we'll have even more info on our show as the time comes. Flyers will be passed out at the upcoming shows.
> ...


thats right hope all the hoppers bring enough motors and ball joints cause we doin it all night


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 PM~17184817
> *ok. if you want to make it a sanctioned event lmk. i know some judges.
> 
> also know some guys that have a meter if you want it a non sanctioned show
> *


Big Joker can you give me a call at 219-805-7603 I would like talk to you about the sound off Thanks Luis


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

cruizin in style car show is going to SEPT. 25 AT THE SAME PLACE AS THE N.I.L.A SHOW SUNDANCE SALOON MARK THEM CALENDERS . ALSO DONT FORGET THE N.I.L.A SHOW THIS SAT. MAY 8 ROLL'N HOPPING AND FAMILY FUN HOMIEZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 5 2010, 12:44 AM~17395690
> *cruizin in style car show is going to SEPT. 25 AT THE SAME PLACE AS  THE N.I.L.A SHOW SUNDANCE SALOON MARK THEM CALENDERS . ALSO DONT FORGET THE N.I.L.A SHOW THIS SAT. MAY 8 ROLL'N HOPPING AND FAMILY FUN HOMIEZ  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 4 2010, 05:11 PM~17389982
> *
> 
> Had to correct the time you put for our show; we are having it from 7am until 10pm; we'll have the lights on for that "LowRider Nights" feel...we'll have even more info on our show as the time comes. Flyers will be passed out at the upcoming shows.
> ...


ORALE SILVER! CORRECTION MADE. :biggrin: CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

IMPALA/LRM LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR
CHICAGO SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 30TH, 2010
HAWTHORNE RACE TRACK

andbody know how much it is to ge in?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

$35 pre reg. 

$50 day of event


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 4 2010, 11:53 PM~17394221
> *Big Joker can you give me a call at 219-805-7603 I would like talk to you about the sound off Thanks Luis
> *



i just seen this Luis. at work now. will give you a call tomorrow afternoon



i will be at the N.I.L.A show this saturday


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

SOUTHSIDE C.C.
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, APRIL 25TH, 2010

N.I.L.A.
CINCO DE MAYO
5TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER EVENT
SATURDAY, MAY 8TH, 2010
9AM-5PM MOVE-IN: 9AM-12PM
SUNDANCE SALOON
300 LAKEHURST ROAD
WAUKEGAN, IL.
FOR INFO 847-847-9423 OR 847-493-9607

JAXON BARTOLINI BENEFIT
2ND ANNUAL CRUISE'IN FOR A CAUSE
"CAR-TRUCK-MOTORCYCLE BENEFIT SHOW"
SATURDAY, MAY 15TH, 2010
9AM-4PM REGISTRATION: 9AM-1PM
GRANT PARK HIGH SCHOOL
421 ESSON FARM RD
GRANT PARK, IL. 60940
AWARDS AT 4PM. REGESTRATION FEE: $1

ILLUSIONS C.C.
CHARITY BENEFIT FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY, MAY 16TH, 2010
MARY QUEEN OF HAVEN CHURCH
34TH AND LARAMIE
CICERO, IL.

IMPALA/LRM LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR
CHICAGO SHOW
SUNDAY, MAY 30TH, 2010
HAWTHORNE RACE TRACK

DropFest 2010 
Kaukauna,WI
June 5th & 6th go to www.DropFest.com for full list 
of competitions, payouts , and prices Over $10,000 in payouts

ORIGINALES FOR-LIFE
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 19TH, 2010
LOCATION TBA

AMISTAD C.C.
RANFLA SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 27TH, 2010
10AM-5PM REGISTRATION: 8AM-12NOON
8601 W. FULLERTON AVE.
RIVERGROVE, IL 60171
FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT THE EVENTS B4 OURS. SPACE IS LIMITED, SO ITS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE ONDA. NO RESERVED SPOTS UNLESS THEY'RE PAID FOR. SORRY BUT THIS WILL PREVENT TRAFFIC JAMS & CONFUSION. GOODIE BAG TO THE FIRST 100 ENTRIES. WE WILL BE BE HAVING A PRE-REGISTRATION DATE CLOSER TO THE EVENT. WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON DETAILS. THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT, AMISTAD C.C. 708-769-4642 PEDRO.

MAJESTICS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 10TH, 2010
ALEXIAN FIELD
1999 S. SPRINGINSGUTH RD.
SCHAUMBURG, IL 60193

PESADOS C.C. &YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
5TH ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 18TH, 2010
BEMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL
PESADOS C.C. WILL BE CELEBRATING OUR 5TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY. SO COME AND CELEBRATE IT WITH US SEE YOU THERE HOMIES,
PESADOS CAR CLUB

BETHEL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER, CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 24TH, 2010
BLUE ISLAND, IL
REGISTRATION FEE: $10 (WILL BE DONATED TO CHURCH)
FREE LUNCH AND SOFT DRINKS. GIVE AWAYS AND STUFF FOR THE KIDS.

SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.
4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 31ST, 2010
ZION, IL

SOUTHSIDE C.C.
CAR SHOW
AUGUST ???????????, 2010

STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CHICAGO SUPER SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 15TH, 2010
SOLDIER FIELD
CONTACT AND INFO: LUIS 219-805-7603

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS
7TH ANNUAL FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 22ND, 2010
LOCATION TBA

MEXICAN FIESTA SHOW
SATURDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2010
SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
MILWAUKEE, WI

SOLITOS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL "GRILL & CHILL" PICNIC
SUNDAY, AUGUST 29TH, 2010
LOCATION TBA

SOUTHSIDE C.C.
BANQUET
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH, 2010

IMPALA/LRM LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR
INDIANAPOLIS SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH, 2010
STATE FAIRGROUNDS

TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C.
9TH ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, SEPTMEBER 12TH, 2010
SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LOCATED 2 BLOCKS NORTH OF I-55 ON LAGRANGE RD.(RT.45) ON THE WEST SIDE OF THE STREET

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2010
SOLDIER FIELD
FOR INFO AND TICKETS PHIL: 773-706-0934 or Gator: 773-727-7533

SOUTHSIDE C.C.
MASTER OF LAST PICNIC
OCTOBER ???????????, 2010

SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
2ND ANNUAL LOWRIDER BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010

SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010

CHICAGO LOWRIDERS CHRISTMAS BANQUET
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4TH, 2010

VIEJITOS
CHRISTMAS PARTY
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11TH, 2010
MILAN BANQUET HALL
651 LAKEHURST ROAD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085 

CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C.
CAR SHOW
???????????, 2010

MORE DETAILS AND INFO TO FOLLOW............

SUPPORT THE CULTURE!!!!
1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Big thanks to ECALDERON for posting up the flyer for the May 16 event. The event is going to be a fundraiser/show for the church all proceeds going to the church. for more info call Ruben at708-420-2167 or Andy 708-243-0313    See all you riders there


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *


Mike just called me. Thats some straight Bs the city did


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 7 2010, 03:23 PM~17421175
> *Mike just called me. Thats some straight Bs the city did
> *


IT SURE IS GOT DAM CITY


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *


_*FUCK!!!    *_


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

chicago need to move the shows to wisconsin damn i just spend the whole day getting ready for manana


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 7 2010, 03:45 PM~17421385
> *chicago need to move the shows to wisconsin damn i just spend the whole day getting ready for manana
> *


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: IM SO FUCKN MAD HOMIES


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17421797
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: IM SO FUCKN MAD HOMIES
> *


X2 WERE TRYING TO GET THE STATE BEACH AND TRYING TO GO ELSE WERE FOR THE HOP


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *



fucking bastards. why they pulled the permits?


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

THE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR 2 THE SALOON COMPLIANED


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 7 2010, 06:08 PM~17422166
> *THE PEOPLE NEXT DOOR 2 THE SALOON COMPLIANED
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *


Damn :angry:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17421159
> *SORRY HOMIES THE N.I.L.A SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CITY PULLED OUR PERMITS TODAY !! WE HAVE ROLL'N HERE SO WE ARE GOING TO WORK ON A HOP THOUGH MORE INFO CALL 847 493 9607 FASO THANKS SORRY AGAIN :angry:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

fuck it let us no we still go to cruise lets invade waukegan and really piss these fucken pricks off we still going to take the cars even if we aint hopping fuck it lets all go eat at the salloon is there any rules on what cars u go out too eat in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 7 2010, 05:59 PM~17422574
> *fuck it  let us no we still go to cruise lets invade waukegan and really piss these fucken pricks off we still going to take the cars even if we aint hopping fuck it lets all go eat at the salloon is there any rules on what cars u go out too eat in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  hell yea homie if u really down pm me ur # n well give u more info on wuts goin down


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Who is throwing da other banquet?


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

fucking sucks. heard they are pulling all the permits at sundance. that will cancel alot of shows. what about that big parking lot on lewis i think it was. someone had a show there last year.

also heard the may 30th lowrider tour was canceled.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

that fucking sucks big time and i took a day off of work. so were are we all meeting at least to hang out?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17423033
> *fucking sucks. heard they are pulling all the permits at sundance. that will cancel alot of shows. what about that big parking lot on lewis i think it was. someone had a show there last year.
> 
> also heard the may 30th lowrider tour was canceled.
> *



where did you here about the lrm show being cancelled?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@May 7 2010, 07:15 PM~17423690
> *where did you here about the lrm show being cancelled?
> *


x2 if so i can stop rushing :angry: that would suck


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 7 2010, 05:53 PM~17423033
> *fucking sucks. heard they are pulling all the permits at sundance. that will cancel alot of shows. what about that big parking lot on lewis i think it was. someone had a show there last year.
> 
> also heard the may 30th lowrider tour was canceled.
> *


it better not be cancelled


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

There is a cruise night by 71st and harlem across from Toyota Park.. Free to get in and there will be some awards given out.. Limited space so arrive early for a space.. Starts at 4pm till..... for more info call Wilson 312 719 4962


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

my friend Jeremy was going to be the judge for the soundoff part . he got a call and said it was cancel. i hope they change there mind


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

NEW SPOT 4 THE CANCELLED N.I.L.A SHOW IS AT THE ILLNOIS STATE BEACH FROM 3:OO TILL WEN EVER THE HOP IS GOIN DOWN ROLLN IS HERE 2 FILM SO CUM OUT HOMIES THANKS FOR MORE INFO CALL 224-441-1090


----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 8 2010, 01:51 AM~17426251
> *NEW SPOT 4 THE CANCELLED N.I.L.A SHOW IS AT THE ILLNOIS STATE BEACH FROM 3:OO TILL WEN EVER THE HOP IS GOIN DOWN ROLLN IS HERE 2 FILM SO CUM OUT HOMIES THANKS FOR MORE INFO CALL 224-441-1090
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS 3rd ANNUALCAR SHOW IS SET FOR AUG 1st AT TOYOTA PARK....FLIER COMING SOON....HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@May 8 2010, 02:51 AM~17426251
> *NEW SPOT 4 THE CANCELLED N.I.L.A SHOW IS AT THE ILLNOIS STATE BEACH FROM 3:OO TILL WEN EVER THE HOP IS GOIN DOWN ROLLN IS HERE 2 FILM SO CUM OUT HOMIES THANKS FOR MORE INFO CALL 224-441-1090
> *


you guess made the best of it.. true riders homies..


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emartinde_@May 8 2010, 03:11 AM~17426527
> *ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



So whats the 10$ donation for?


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 8 2010, 06:58 AM~17426918
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emartinde_@May 8 2010, 05:11 AM~17426527
> *ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 8 2010, 06:21 PM~17429335
> *So whats the 10$ donation for?
> *


wuts the your 75$ for?


it so far cost us as much it would cost for a SHOW. + if u got any question hit up joe u got the number  :biggrin:


----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

I'M GLAD U ASKED HOMIE....WE KNEW THERE WOULD BE SOME ?'S....I'M GOING TO LAY IT ALL OUT FOR EVERYONE...WE HAD TO PULL A SHOW PERMIT NOT A PICNIC PERMIT, AND ALONG WITH THAT HAD TO GET $2MIL INS. FOR THE EVENT. ALSO WE HAVE TO PAY FOR THE FOREST PRSERVE POLICE AS WELL AS GETTING OUR OWN PORTER POTTY'S AND OUR OWN TRASH REMOVAL....NONE OF THAT WILL BE PROVIDED FROM THE FOREST PRESERVE...WITCH WE DON'T MIND PAYING FOR...NOW THE DONATION IS TO COVER THE $1000.00 DEPOSIT WE HAD TO LEAVE ON TOP OF THOSE EXPENCES THAT THE FOREST PRESERVE WAS HONEST ABOUT THAT WE WILL LOOSE IN THE EVENT ANY RULES ARE BROKEN LIKE SUMONE BRINGING BOTTLES OR THE PARK NOT BEING CLEANED UP COMPLETELY AFTERWARDS....IN TURN FROM PAST PICNICS AND ALL THE NEW CLUBS OUT THERE NOW WE ALREADY KNOW THAT WE WILL EVENTUALY WILL LOOSE THAT DEPOSIT SO WE ARE ASKING FOR THE DONATION TO HELP COVER THAT COST...WE DID GO OVER THIS WITH A FEW CLUB PRESIDENTS AND WE ALL AGREED THAT ITS WELL WORTH IT TO HAVE AN UNINTERUPTED PICKNIC THAT WE CAN ALL ENJOY WITH OUT HASLE...ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A SHOW PERMIT SO THERE WILL BE NO COPS TELLING US HOW TO PARK OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...WE CAN DISPLAY OUR CARS ANYWAY WE WANT BUT WE STILL HAVE TO FOLLOW THE BASIC RULES OF THE FOREST PRESERVE....AGAIN ANY ?'S PLS ASK AND FEEL FREE TO CALL THE #'S ON THE FLIER OR CONTACT JOE FROM SOUTHSIDE...THNX AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL U THERE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

it looks like alot of people getting the wrong permits from the beginning all the city wants is more money


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 9 2010, 10:40 AM~17433664
> *it looks like alot of people getting the wrong permits from the beginning all the city wants is more money
> *


x2


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emartinde_@May 9 2010, 03:15 AM~17432918
> *I'M GLAD U ASKED HOMIE....WE KNEW THERE WOULD BE SOME ?'S....I'M GOING TO LAY IT ALL OUT FOR EVERYONE...WE HAD TO PULL A SHOW PERMIT NOT A PICNIC PERMIT, AND ALONG WITH THAT HAD TO GET $2MIL INS. FOR THE EVENT. ALSO WE HAVE TO PAY FOR THE FOREST PRSERVE POLICE AS WELL AS GETTING OUR OWN PORTER POTTY'S AND OUR OWN TRASH REMOVAL....NONE OF THAT WILL BE PROVIDED FROM THE FOREST PRESERVE...WITCH WE DON'T MIND PAYING FOR...NOW THE DONATION IS TO COVER THE $1000.00 DEPOSIT WE HAD TO LEAVE ON TOP OF THOSE EXPENCES THAT THE FOREST PRESERVE WAS HONEST ABOUT THAT WE WILL LOOSE IN THE EVENT ANY RULES ARE BROKEN LIKE SUMONE BRINGING BOTTLES OR THE PARK NOT BEING CLEANED UP COMPLETELY AFTERWARDS....IN TURN FROM PAST PICNICS AND ALL THE NEW CLUBS OUT THERE NOW WE ALREADY KNOW THAT WE WILL EVENTUALY WILL LOOSE THAT DEPOSIT SO WE ARE ASKING FOR THE DONATION TO HELP COVER THAT COST...WE DID GO OVER THIS WITH A FEW CLUB PRESIDENTS AND WE ALL AGREED THAT ITS WELL WORTH IT TO HAVE AN UNINTERUPTED PICKNIC THAT WE CAN ALL ENJOY WITH OUT HASLE...ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A SHOW PERMIT SO THERE WILL BE NO COPS TELLING US HOW TO PARK OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...WE CAN DISPLAY OUR CARS ANYWAY WE WANT BUT WE STILL HAVE TO FOLLOW THE BASIC RULES OF THE FOREST PRESERVE....AGAIN ANY ?'S PLS ASK AND FEEL FREE TO CALL THE #'S ON THE FLIER OR CONTACT JOE FROM SOUTHSIDE...THNX AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL U THERE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











well old school will support you and hope southside come and support our event in sept 25th


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 9 2010, 08:40 AM~17433664
> *it looks like alot of people getting the wrong permits from the beginning all the city wants is more money
> *











we got the wright permit for our event its going to be a good time so come and have fun with OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB OF CHICAGO give me a call 773-727-7533 founder and prez of the club GATOR


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 8 2010, 10:18 PM~17431798
> *wuts the your 75$ for?
> it so far cost us as much it would  cost for a SHOW.  + if u got any question hit up joe u got the number  :biggrin:
> *



Was just a simple question.. There was rumors going around thats way i asked the question.. Everyone knows that cook county was giving some problems at Picnics through out the yrs and we all seen it 1st hand what happen at Foster and Cicero last year... I had spoke to Larry and he broke it down to me over the phone yesterday..
In regrads to your question bout the 75$ for our banquet its to cover the cost of your dinner and open bar.. We all know bout taking losses homie trust me.. We are taking bout a 10 grand loss to have out banquet where its at.. The hall alone is 6,000 and that doesnt include food drinks insurance for the cars etc... So if we added all of that in it would be a 100.00 ticket but we wanted to keep the ticket prices as low as possible... Dont worry I got your two tickets on the side for you cuz I know you all about supporting the movement.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emartinde_@May 9 2010, 03:15 AM~17432918
> *I'M GLAD U ASKED HOMIE....WE KNEW THERE WOULD BE SOME ?'S....I'M GOING TO LAY IT ALL OUT FOR EVERYONE...WE HAD TO PULL A SHOW PERMIT NOT A PICNIC PERMIT, AND ALONG WITH THAT HAD TO GET $2MIL INS. FOR THE EVENT. ALSO WE HAVE TO PAY FOR THE FOREST PRSERVE POLICE AS WELL AS GETTING OUR OWN PORTER POTTY'S AND OUR OWN TRASH REMOVAL....NONE OF THAT WILL BE PROVIDED FROM THE FOREST PRESERVE...WITCH WE DON'T MIND PAYING FOR...NOW THE DONATION IS TO COVER THE $1000.00 DEPOSIT WE HAD TO LEAVE ON TOP OF THOSE EXPENCES THAT THE FOREST PRESERVE WAS HONEST ABOUT THAT WE WILL LOOSE IN THE EVENT ANY RULES ARE BROKEN LIKE SUMONE BRINGING BOTTLES OR THE PARK NOT BEING CLEANED UP COMPLETELY AFTERWARDS....IN TURN FROM PAST PICNICS AND ALL THE NEW CLUBS OUT THERE NOW WE ALREADY KNOW THAT WE WILL EVENTUALY WILL LOOSE THAT DEPOSIT SO WE ARE ASKING FOR THE DONATION TO HELP COVER THAT COST...WE DID GO OVER THIS WITH A FEW CLUB PRESIDENTS AND WE ALL AGREED THAT ITS WELL WORTH IT TO HAVE AN UNINTERUPTED PICKNIC THAT WE CAN ALL ENJOY WITH OUT HASLE...ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A SHOW PERMIT SO THERE WILL BE NO COPS TELLING US HOW TO PARK OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...WE CAN DISPLAY OUR CARS ANYWAY WE WANT BUT WE STILL HAVE TO FOLLOW THE BASIC RULES OF THE FOREST PRESERVE....AGAIN ANY ?'S PLS ASK AND FEEL FREE TO CALL THE #'S ON THE FLIER OR CONTACT JOE FROM SOUTHSIDE...THNX AGAIN FOR THE SUPPORT AND CAN'T WAIT TO SEE ALL U THERE.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got our support  no questions asked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

you got our support. just dont understand why people are getting butt hurt over simple questions. instead of listening to rumors. OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C. have attended everyone's show car or no cars. we're always there to show support


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@May 9 2010, 05:33 PM~17436870
> *you got our support. just dont understand why people are getting butt hurt over simple questions. instead of listening to rumors. OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C. have attended everyone's show car or no cars.  we're always there to show support
> *


:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

I WILL LIKE TO SEND OUT A INVITE TO SOUTHSIDE CAR CLUB 



















WE HAVE A TABLE ALL READY FOR YOU GUYS COME ON JOE COME AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US IM ASKING YOU JOE CALL ME AND WE CAN HAVE A SPOT FOR ONE HOPPER IN THE BANQUET


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Apr 28 2010, 07:16 PM~17334024
> *Here is the flyer i received from andy.See you all there!
> 
> 
> ...



will they let us demo our sounds?


----------



## Guidos (Sep 3, 2009)

I know the feeling on the show insurance. what a pain in the ass it is. We had to get the insurance and tried to get the fee erased because its for a benefit, but they weren't feeling it. Oh well have to do what you have to do.
Hope most of you guys can make it out, and bring the clubs. 2 foot trophy for Most Repped Club and we have a stereo machine for a competition as well!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@May 9 2010, 08:06 PM~17438030
> *I WILL LIKE TO SEND OUT A INVITE TO SOUTHSIDE CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

DropFest 2010 ........ June 5th & 6th ..... 10th annual show that will always be here so come out and support it ...... $1,100 payout per class in the hop minimum of 4 classes.... for a full list of show info go to www.dropfest.com


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

LRM Chicago show on May 30th......Cancelled or Not Cancelled ??????


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

call the number on the form bro.. only way to really find out


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

and also they WILL NOT be running tags or checking for insurance they only worried about glass bottles and to make sure everyone is being good lil boys and girls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 10 2010, 08:57 PM~17444693
> *LRM Chicago show on May 30th......Cancelled or Not Cancelled ??????
> *


The date is going to change , but not cancelled .


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 10 2010, 07:33 PM~17448062
> *The date is going to change , but not cancelled .
> *


are you sure cuz its not that far away :nicoderm:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@May 10 2010, 09:33 PM~17448062
> *The date is going to change , but not cancelled .
> *



i hope this is true and that they keep the soundoff part


----------



## 74chi-town (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:that sucks!!!! How can we find out for the show for the date??who can I call


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chi-town_@May 11 2010, 09:12 AM~17452200
> *:uh:that sucks!!!! How can we find out for the show for the date??who can I call
> *



yup my homeboy jus called the number on the flyer and the may 30th show is cancelled


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@May 11 2010, 10:14 AM~17453226
> *yup my homeboy jus called the number on the flyer and the may 30th show is cancelled
> *


Fuckin lowrider at it again in the Midwest if the date is changed I will not attend I will be at streetlow magazine show though instead fuckin rediculous 3 weeks before the show man I hope no one attends this is the reason they wasn't allowed in the Midwest for the last 10 years


----------



## armadaent (Apr 29, 2010)

ill be releasing the video featuring pics of what went down May 8 at state beach,IL


----------



## armadaent (Apr 29, 2010)

ill be releasing the video featuring pics of what went down May 8 at state beach,IL let me if ur interested in a copy when its done


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 11 2010, 03:22 PM~17456380
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MARK AT IMAPALAS MAGAZINE. AND HE TOLD ME THEY ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE IT THE 30th THEY ARE SHOOTING FOR JUNE 13th. HEC ALSO SAID THE WERE GOING TO POST ON HER THIS AFTERNOON. I HOPE THIS INFO HELPS.
> *


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@May 11 2010, 03:00 AM~17448454
> *are you sure cuz its not that far away :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

They going to have less attendance if they change dates


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Good morning CHI-TOWN. THEE ILLUSIONS C.C. sending a shout out to all riders for our show coming up this Sunday May 16 starts at 10:00 am 34th and laramie in cicero. This is for the For more info call Ruben 708-420-2167 or Andy 708-243-0313


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 12 2010, 09:21 AM~17464342
> *On behalf of ODB Entertainment and Beto I am announcing that the Chicago tour stop of the Lowrider Experience 2010 is currently on hold...there is virtually no radio support to advertise the show due to another event taking over the majority of the radio ads building up for the May 30th weekend.....due to other events in the city on May 30, 2010, ODB would like to take this time to ask you, the lowrider movement, what a good show date would be......ODB wants to put all its efforts toward this show and wants to accomodate everyone as much as possible.....there are 3 optional dates.....please feel free to voice your opinion on which date would be best suitable for as many of you as possible.....without the gente there is no tour, and ODB needs as much support as it can get to keep the tour going and to return to Chicago.......Thank you for all those that have shown support at the last 3 shows, and we are looking forward to meet as many of you at the upcoming shows.....
> *


Toro posted a poll in the shows and events forum for opinions and a vote on 3 optional dates.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

august 7 envious cc show in menasha wi


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 12 2010, 03:33 AM~17463077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Good morning CHI-TOWN. THEE ILLUSIONS C.C. sending a shout out to all riders for our show coming up this Sunday May 16 starts at 10:00 am 34th and laramie in cicero. This is for the For more info call Ruben 708-420-2167 or Andy 708-243-0313
> *


whats up andy give me a call 773-727-7533 gator


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 11 2010, 09:35 AM~17453405
> *Fuckin lowrider at it again in the Midwest if the date is changed I will not attend I will be at streetlow magazine show though instead fuckin rediculous 3 weeks before the show man I hope no one attends this is the reason they wasn't allowed in the Midwest for the last 10 years
> *


yep homie i fell ya.thats why streetlow is a better magazine/organization.i say get that shit out of here.i tried to give them another chance and they screw us again.i know for a fact i will not be buyin any of there shit.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadaent_@May 11 2010, 02:08 PM~17454845
> *ill be releasing the video featuring pics of what went down May 8 at state beach,IL let me if ur interested in a copy when its done
> *


let me know homie i wanna see how the video turned out


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@May 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17466780
> *august 7 envious cc show in menasha wi
> *


I THINK MY WIFE IS GOING TO BRING MY CAR THERE....


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

For more info call Ruben 708-420-2167 or Andy 708-243-0313


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 13 2010, 03:15 AM~17474917
> *I THINK MY WIFE IS GOING TO BRING MY CAR THERE....
> *


.............


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@May 13 2010, 10:05 PM~17484104
> *
> .............
> *


depends how i feel bro i will be there also.... :biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

2010 TROPICAL SUMMER JAM AUTO & MOTORCYCLE SHOWS! 5 shows @ our new location SANTAS VILLAGE in East Dundee IL. ! Our first show will be SUNDAY MAY 23! Check out our perfomance line up on various bands , Chicagolands best- OOTS Box Band & "La OBRA", Tropical Steel Band, The AFTERSET DJ's Ed & Static, DJ "CUCO", and Elg.........ins Finest Latin Performer- "PICASSO"! We have added additional participant show categories (see flier), lowrider hopping contest (single & double pump), burnout or loudest exhaust contest. (Just added MOTORCYCLE SPORT category). We will also have a childrens playground area, flea market, food and vendor booths. For registration and booth info. please contact me @ 847-529-7570 847-529-7570 text or call. You can also send me a message on facebook. Hope to see you all @ our first show!!


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

JUNE 5TH & 6TH 2010 At Wisconsin International RaceWay in Kaukauna, Wisconsin

Join us again for the 10th year ..... No need for permits or worrying about cancelled
shows .... tenth year never cancelled yet

Go to WWW.DROPFEST.COMfor more info

Hop has 4 classes
SINGLE
DOUBLE
TRUCK
DANCE

Payouts for all classes are $700 1st $300 2nd $100 3rd 
Hop what ya brought forget the bs and the rule books and payouts are guranteed

Also rolling hop and highest 3 wheel contest

Check out all the other competitions, attractions and payouts at DropFest.com 
Come join us for a fun filled weekend with live national entertainment, competitions, drag racing, bikinni contest ... also $3 beers and excellent food onsite all weekend....  SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

are trucks will be alone??? or like last year put him with the radicals?


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 15 2010, 01:13 AM~17496235
> *are trucks will be alone??? or like last year put him with the radicals?
> *


trucks will be alone


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 15 2010, 02:16 AM~17496252
> *trucks will be alone
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THNX THAT SOUND GOOD!!


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 15 2010, 01:20 AM~17496274
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  THNX THAT SOUND GOOD!!
> *


  :biggrin: For Sure :biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 15 2010, 01:09 AM~17496215
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ONLY IF THE HOP WAS ON SATURDAY I BE ABLE TO GO


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Illusions c.c. sending shout outs to all riders Wisconsin, Millwaukee, Waukegan, NILA, come out and show support this Sunday May 16 at 34th and Laramie. 


for more info call Ruben at 708-420-2167 or Andy 708-243-0313


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Also BIG thanks to JOE ISA from SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS/ DESIGNS UNLIMITED for hosting the hop so all you hoppers get ready


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Shout out to ECALDERON, thanks for your help carnal. see you there :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 08:30 AM~17497385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  see you tomorrow homie.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

orale Louie thanks carnal to you n Somosuno for your support


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 09:21 AM~17497699
> *orale Louie thanks carnal to you n Somosuno for your support
> *


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16 34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITIOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 01:10 PM~17498461
> *Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16  34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITIOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I will be there


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: cool BIBBS thanks for your support homey


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 11:10 AM~17498461
> *Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16  34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITIOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Old School Members Only will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 12:10 PM~17498461
> *Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16  34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITIOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i gotta work, but good luck. hope all goes well.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 08:47 AM~17497505
> *Shout out to ECALDERON, thanks for your help carnal. see you there  :biggrin:
> *



Your welcome .I will see you fellas and the rest of the lowrider community at the show.  


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 13 2009, 10:35 AM~15655114
> *TTT
> *



AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW PRE-REGISTRATION DATE 5/23/10
MOOSE LODGE 3625 S. HARLEM AVE BERWYN IL 60402 . 12 NOON TO 4 PM 

25$ CARS & TRUCKS
15$ BIKES & MOTORCYCLES 
GOODIE BAG TO FIRST 100 ENTRIES :cheesy: 
FREE RAFFLE TICKET TO ALL REGISTERED ENTRIES :cheesy: 
SPACE IS LIMITED SO 1ST COME 1ST SERVED :0 ALSO DUE TO SPACE, TENTS
SPACE WILL BE 25$ 10 BY 10S ONLY . SORRY CARNALES  BUT CHAIRS , SHADES & BRIMS ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED :biggrin: 

E.CALDERON PHOTOGRAPHY CAPTURING THE MOMENTS  GRACIAS CARNAL .

NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL !! PLEASE RESPECT THIS REQUEST CARNALES .
FOR MORE INFO & DETAILS CALL 708 769 4642 . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ! AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 15 2010, 07:20 AM~17497353
> *ONLY IF THE HOP WAS ON SATURDAY  I BE ABLE TO GO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 11:10 AM~17498461
> *Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16  34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITIOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


C.I.S CANT MAKE WE ARE WORKING SORRY HOPE YALL HAVE A GREAT SHOW I THINK MY CAR WILL BE THERE .IF JOE TOOK IT LOL


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 15 2010, 12:10 PM~17498461
> *Illusions calling all riders to come out and have a good time and support a good cause sun. May 16  34th and laramie in cicero. Come on out YOUNG RIDERS, PESADOS, TOGETHER, MAJESTICS, AMISTAD, SOMOSUNO, SOLITOS, CRUISING IN STYLE, VIEJITOS, MEMBERS ONLY, SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS, DELEGATION, OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY, THE OUTFIT, HITEM HARD, ILL STATE BIG BODIES, SO LOW RIDERS, STREET STYLE, ORIGINALES 4 LIFE, BARRIO, NICE DREAMS, PURA FAMILIA, SUENOS DIVINOS, DAMAGE, LIVING IT UP, JUST 4 FUN, MUL, SELECTIVE STYLES, NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENGS, AZTLAN, LUXURIOUS, AND IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS YOU ARE ALSO WELCOME AND SORRY BOUT THAT ALSO SOLO RIDERS COME ON DOWN. FOR MORE INFO CALL RUBEN 708-420-2167 OR ANDY 708 243-0313 THANKS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_We talked with Andy carnal and he knows we couldn;t make it sorry about that carnal either way next time we see him we gonna drop a donation on our behalf and your great cause._


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

To much bullshit with our permitts......we just gonna focus on supporting the carnales and bringing back our car show for 2011</span>[/i][/b]


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 13 2010, 12:54 PM~17478187
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to thank andy his wife maggie and the rest of the illusions car club for putting this great fundraiser together to help out the community .Also a big thanks to all who supported this great event and to all the great car clubs ,familias and sponsors as well. Got to thank mother nature as well for the great day and pretty skys she gave us.See you all soon!!

Ecalderon


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 15 2010, 08:20 AM~17497353
> *ONLY IF THE HOP WAS ON SATURDAY  I BE ABLE TO GO
> *


Its already advertised for sat cant switch it :uh:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

come Jam with us this saturday Its a good time


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@May 16 2010, 06:32 PM~17508013
> *To much bullshit with our permitts......we just gonna focus on supporting the carnales and bringing back our car show for 2011</span>[/i]*
> [/b]


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@May 17 2010, 10:18 AM~17514382
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

come Jam with us this saturday Its a good time

Orale! See you there! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>*

Click on the link to go to our web page. Registration is open. You can also find out all of the show details. Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 17 2010, 05:00 PM~17519051
> *<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>
> 
> Click on the link to go to our web page.  Registration is open.  You can also find out all of the show details.  Hope to see you there!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 17 2010, 05:00 PM~17519051
> *<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>
> 
> Click on the link to go to our web page.  Registration is open.  You can also find out all of the show details.  Hope to see you there!!!
> *


DELEGATION will be there


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 17 2010, 05:00 PM~17519051
> *<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>
> 
> Click on the link to go to our web page.  Registration is open.  You can also find out all of the show details.  Hope to see you there!!!
> *


TTT!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

lowrider show is confirmed aug 22nd.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 17 2010, 07:00 PM~17519051
> *<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>
> 
> Click on the link to go to our web page.  Registration is open.  You can also find out all of the show details.  Hope to see you there!!!
> *


The Outfit CC
will be there too


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 17 2010, 07:00 PM~17519051
> *<a href=\'http://chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Chicago Super Show - Streetlow Magazine Sunday August 15,2010 Web Link</a>
> 
> Click on the link to go to our web page.  Registration is open.  You can also find out all of the show details.  Hope to see you there!!!
> *



no soundoff Luis?


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

2010 TROPICAL SUMMER JAM AUTO & MOTORCYCLE SHOWS! 5 shows @ our new location SANTAS VILLAGE in East Dundee IL. ! Our first show will be SUNDAY MAY 23! **REGISTRATION BEGINS @ 9AM!!** Check out our perfomance line up on various bands , Chicagolands best- OOTS Box Band & "La OBRA", Tropical Steel Band, The AFTERSET DJ's ...Ed & Static, DJ "CUCO", and Elgins Finest Latin Performer- "PICASSO"! We have added additional participant show categories (see flier), lowrider hopping contest (single & double pump), burnout or loudest exhaust contest. (Just added MOTORCYCLE SPORT category). We will also have a childrens playground area, flea market, food and vendor booths. For registration and booth info. please contact me @ 847-529-7570 847-529-7570 text or call. You can also send me a message on facebook. Hope to see you all @ our first show!!


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@May 15 2010, 01:09 AM~17496215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 17 2010, 07:50 PM~17521044
> *lowrider show is confirmed aug 22nd.... :thumbsdown:
> *


what lowrider show


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

*for the May 30th show at sundance the promoter got back to me. this is what he said,

ITS A GO.. APPRECIATE IT.. LET ONE O THE GUYS KNOW THAT WE WANNA DO A HOPPING CONTEST... NEED SOME DIRECTION..

he needs some help with the hopping contest. so any lowrider team that wants to help him, contact him at

John Dosy

Email: [email protected] 
Mobile Number: 2246397800 
Other: 8473367602 
Current Address: 3856 Sanson Ct
Gurnee, IL 60031 *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17532812
> *1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... More info will be posted.. Maybe a show if a enough clubs are down :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 19 2010, 04:35 AM~17537603
> *May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... More info will be posted.. Maybe a show if a enough clubs are down  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

so has anybody been to either of the shows coming this sunday the 23rd trying to see witch one to go to


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@May 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17540093
> *so has anybody been to either of the shows coming this sunday the 23rd trying to see witch one to go to
> *


i think dundee is 2 far so ima try the church we all need it!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@May 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17540093
> *so has anybody been to either of the shows coming this sunday the 23rd trying to see witch one to go to
> *



me and sleepy been to the one in east dundee. they had the last show in elgin. they change location because last year it was pack. big show. it was a good show. alot of cars. if you decide to go let us know. we can cruise down there together. except mario. :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@May 19 2010, 11:31 AM~17540611
> *i think dundee is 2 far so ima try the church we all need it!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: yea thats true


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 19 2010, 11:46 AM~17540727
> *me and sleepy been to the one in east dundee. they had the last show in elgin. they change location because last year it was pack. big show. it was a good show. alot of cars. if you decide to go let us know. we can cruise down there together. except mario.  :biggrin:
> *


koo ill see where the rest of the crew wants to go


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@May 19 2010, 01:31 PM~17540611
> *i think dundee is 2 far so ima try the church we all need it!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



hour drive is not bad.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

JUNE 5TH & 6TH 2010 At Wisconsin International RaceWay in Kaukauna, Wisconsin

Join us again for the 10th year ..... No need for permits or worrying about cancelled
shows .... tenth year never cancelled yet

Go to WWW.DROPFEST.COMfor more info

Hop has 4 classes
SINGLE
DOUBLE
TRUCK
DANCE

Payouts for all classes are $700 1st $300 2nd $100 3rd 
Hop what ya brought forget the bs and the rule books and payouts are guranteed

Also rolling hop and highest 3 wheel contest

Check out all the other competitions, attractions and payouts at DropFest.com 
Come join us for a fun filled weekend with live national entertainment, competitions, drag racing, bikinni contest ... also $3 beers and excellent food onsite all weekend....  SEE YOU THERE 

Also Show car registration is $45 that includes 2 weekend passes into the show and it includes concert on saturday evening


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@May 19 2010, 03:12 PM~17541487
> *koo ill see where the rest of the crew wants to go
> *



koo. just let me know


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

. :biggrin: . Get Ready To Put It Down Chi-Town


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@May 19 2010, 10:29 AM~17540093
> *so has anybody been to either of the shows coming this sunday the 23rd trying to see witch one to go to
> *


For those intrested, we will be having our pre registration on the 23rd for our ranfla show on the 27th of june . location is the moose lodge ( ogden & harlem ) from 12- 4pm . reserve your spots carnales space is limited . for more info call @ 708 769 4642 Pedro . thanx 4 your support ! :biggrin:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

SEPT 25TH 2010


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: *ILLUSIONS C.C. would like to THANK all the clubs and solo riders that participated in our event and made it possible, thanks for your support. Also a BIG THANKS to E CALDERON for coming out and shooting our event, also THANKS JOE ISA from SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS for putting together that hop for us. Gracias for everyones generocity n support, keep this ONDA moving forward :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@May 18 2010, 03:19 AM~17524447
> *2010 TROPICAL SUMMER JAM AUTO & MOTORCYCLE SHOWS! 5 shows @ our new location SANTAS VILLAGE in East Dundee IL. ! Our first show will be SUNDAY MAY 23! **REGISTRATION BEGINS @ 9AM!!** Check out our perfomance line up on various bands , Chicagolands best- OOTS Box Band & "La OBRA", Tropical Steel Band, The AFTERSET DJ's ...Ed & Static, DJ "CUCO", and Elgins Finest Latin Performer- "PICASSO"! We have added additional participant show categories (see flier), lowrider hopping contest (single & double pump), burnout or loudest exhaust contest. (Just added MOTORCYCLE SPORT category). We will also have a childrens playground area, flea market, food and vendor booths. For registration and booth info. please contact me @ 847-529-7570 847-529-7570 text or call. You can also send me a message on facebook. Hope to see you all @ our first show!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

so I see the LRM show and the pesados show is the same day. Pesados still having theres? Cause if so Goodtime will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 22 2010, 07:09 AM~17569518
> *so I see the LRM show and the pesados show is the same day.  Pesados still having theres? Cause if so Goodtime will be there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Sueños Divinos will also support Pesados!!!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

just put a stop on my check for ODB show somos uno milwaukee going to pesados


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ILLUSIONS will be at PESADOS and YOUNG RIDERS SHOW.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ill be at pesados show.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin+May 22 2010, 08:09 AM~17569518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x5 for the Pesados show whether they have it August 22 or even if the date's changed :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

southside cruiser be at the Pesados show


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE AT PESADOS SHOW . LRM PLAYED US !!! THEY STOPPED THE SHOW CAUSE 50 CENT WAS COMING AND CANT GET NO RADIO PLAY FUCK THEM AND THE RADIO PLAY WE DONT EVEN LISTEN TO HIM WELL I DONT .STREET LOW SHOW WILL BE THE SHIT . LOT'S OF CANCELLATIONS THIS YEAR ALREADY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT WHO IS DOWN AND PESADO'S ALWAYS TOOK CARE OF US WITH MUCH LOVE JUST LIKE ALOT OF CLUBS IN THE ILL MUCH LOVE CANT FORGET THE WISCONSIN CLUBS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

see yall there


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I just might be at Pesados C.C picnic this year!*


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> *I just might be at Pesados C.C picnic this year!*
> [/quote HELL YEAH ROLL'N COME THREW HOMIE WE WILL ALL KICK IT AGAIN


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

old school memebers c c only will always support all chicago clubs but this issue is a double edge sword odm show is a buiness thing money talks. so for that you have to understand. one thing about us in chicago i see we stick together and thats cool but we complain about not having big shows here and when they come we dont all attend them in full force. i'm sure odm isnt doing these on a personal level just a buiness level. our banquet was move a week cuz the city bumped us and that means we had to shell out more money to adjust the date but thats the name of the game. so before you make a judgement kick back and think it's always about the almighty dollar.....


----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 23 2010, 03:03 AM~17575341
> *I just might be at Pesados C.C picnic this year!
> *


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@May 23 2010, 11:28 AM~17577286
> *old school memebers c c only will always support all chicago clubs but this issue is a double edge sword odm show is a buiness thing money talks. so for that you have to understand. one thing about us in chicago i see we stick together and thats cool but we complain about not having big shows here and when they come we dont all attend them in full force. i'm sure odm isnt doing these on a personal level just a buiness level. our banquet was move a week cuz the city bumped us and that means we had to shell out more money to adjust the date but thats the name of the game.    so before you make a judgement kick back and think it's always about the almighty dollar.....
> *


a homie i aint complaining ese i've been in the big show game and if that means not going to a big show for my homies show we will do that . we lost out this year on our show and we know how hard it is but for 50 cent they had to change the date come bro thats not cool at all


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 23 2010, 12:57 PM~17577941
> *a homie i aint complaining ese i've been in the big show game and if that means not going to a big show for my homies show we will do that . we lost out this year on our show and we know how hard it is but for 50 cent they had to change the date come bro thats not cool at all
> *



Looks like lowrider and Pesados are working with each other to handle this problem. From what I heard today looks like everyone will be happy with the outcome :biggrin: lol didnt fifty kill Ja Rules career when at the time Ja was the hottest rapper in the game? If I was ODM I wouldnt want to fuck with 50 and interscope when it comes to business either but either way it looks like things will be worked out for the better... :thumbsup: Than we can see that hopper you guys got coming out :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 21 2010, 02:36 PM~17564117
> *For those intrested, we will be having our pre registration on the 23rd for our ranfla show on the 27th of june . location is the moose lodge  ( ogden & harlem ) from 12- 4pm  . reserve your spots carnales space is limited . for more info call @ 708 769 4642 Pedro . thanx 4 your support !  :biggrin:
> *


A BIG THANX to all our Carnal lowrider clubs who took time out of their day to support & come out to pre register today . your spots are secured ! :biggrin: Con mucho Respeto AmistaD c.c. :biggrin: REPRESENTING & SUPPORTING OUR CULTURA TILL WE CROAK !


----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 23 2010, 02:57 PM~17577941
> *a homie i aint complaining ese i've been in the big show game and if that means not going to a big show for my homies show we will do that . we lost out this year on our show and we know how hard it is but for 50 cent they had to change the date come bro thats not cool at all
> *



couldnt agree more faso...i would much rather support pesados and other local clubs that have been keeping this movement alive and going when big shows like lrm left us a long time ago!!!! i cant speak for everybody and this is just my opinion but me, faso and all of cruizin in style c.c. will support pesados and any other local club any day of the week!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17574666
> *CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE AT PESADOS SHOW . LRM PLAYED US !!! THEY STOPPED THE SHOW CAUSE 50 CENT WAS COMING AND CANT GET NO RADIO PLAY FUCK THEM AND THE RADIO PLAY WE DONT EVEN LISTEN TO HIM WELL I DONT  .STREET LOW SHOW WILL BE THE SHIT . LOT'S OF CANCELLATIONS THIS YEAR ALREADY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT WHO IS DOWN AND PESADO'S ALWAYS TOOK CARE OF US WITH MUCH LOVE JUST LIKE ALOT OF CLUBS IN THE ILL  MUCH LOVE CANT FORGET THE WISCONSIN CLUBS  :thumbsup:
> *


yea they didnt want to compete with a rap concert,but yet they're gonna compete with another lowrider show i dont understand :dunno:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 23 2010, 04:05 PM~17578927
> *A BIG THANX to all our Carnal lowrider clubs who took time out of their day to  support & come out to pre register today . your spots are secured !  :biggrin:  Con mucho Respeto AmistaD c.c. :biggrin:  REPRESENTING & SUPPORTING  OUR CULTURA TILL WE CROAK !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 22 2010, 07:09 AM~17569518
> *so I see the LRM show and the pesados show is the same day.  Pesados still having theres? Cause if so Goodtime will be there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHTAS UP CHI -TOWN ON BEHALF OF PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE SUPPORTING US.YES LRM IS GOING TO COME ON AUG 22 WE ARE TRYING TO WORK SOME THING OUT WITH THEM .WE WILL HAVE MORE INFO BY THE END OF THE WEEK .THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FO THERE SUPPORT CON MUCH RESPETO.EFRAIN PRESIDENT PESADOS C.C. & RICK PRESIDENT YOUNG RIDERS B.C.


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 23 2010, 05:33 PM~17579086
> *yea they didnt want to compete with a rap concert,but yet they're gonna compete with another lowrider show i dont understand :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUDGEMENTDAY91_@May 23 2010, 05:29 PM~17579062
> *couldnt agree more faso...i would much rather support pesados and other local clubs that have been keeping this movement alive and going when big shows like lrm left us a long time ago!!!! i cant speak for everybody and this is just my opinion but me, faso and all of cruizin in style c.c. will support pesados and any other local club any day of the week!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CRUIZING IN STYLE FOR UR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 22 2010, 07:46 AM~17569625
> *:dunno: Sueños Divinos will also support Pesados!!!!!
> *


WALLY THANK AND SUENOS DIVINOS C.C. :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 22 2010, 07:49 AM~17569632
> *just put a stop on my check for ODB show somos uno milwaukee going to pesados
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 22 2010, 11:31 PM~17574666
> *CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE AT PESADOS SHOW . LRM PLAYED US !!! THEY STOPPED THE SHOW CAUSE 50 CENT WAS COMING AND CANT GET NO RADIO PLAY FUCK THEM AND THE RADIO PLAY WE DONT EVEN LISTEN TO HIM WELL I DONT  .STREET LOW SHOW WILL BE THE SHIT . LOT'S OF CANCELLATIONS THIS YEAR ALREADY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT WHO IS DOWN AND PESADO'S ALWAYS TOOK CARE OF US WITH MUCH LOVE JUST LIKE ALOT OF CLUBS IN THE ILL  MUCH LOVE CANT FORGET THE WISCONSIN CLUBS  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 23 2010, 02:03 AM~17575341
> *I just might be at Pesados C.C picnic this year!
> *


ORALE ROLLIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 22 2010, 09:32 AM~17570114
> *:biggrin: ILLUSIONS will be at PESADOS and YOUNG RIDERS SHOW.
> *


THANKS ILLUISIONS FOR THE SUPPORT :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 22 2010, 05:15 PM~17572148
> *ill be at pesados show.
> *


THANKS HOME BOY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 22 2010, 05:31 PM~17572209
> *x5  for the Pesados show whether they have it August 22 or even if the date's changed :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 22 2010, 10:58 PM~17574384
> *southside cruiser be at the Pesados show
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 22 2010, 07:09 AM~17569518
> *so I see the LRM show and the pesados show is the same day.  Pesados still having theres? Cause if so Goodtime will be there!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 23 2010, 07:20 PM~17580256
> *WHTAS UP CHI -TOWN ON BEHALF OF PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C.  WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE SUPPORTING US.YES LRM IS GOING TO COME ON AUG 22  WE ARE TRYING TO WORK SOME THING OUT WITH THEM .WE WILL HAVE MORE INFO BY THE END OF THE WEEK .THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FO THERE SUPPORT  CON MUCH RESPETO.EFRAIN  PRESIDENT PESADOS C.C. & RICK PRESIDENT YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
> *


dont cancel/change the date of your show.way it sounds is that most people are goin to your show :biggrin:


----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 23 2010, 09:25 PM~17580309
> *THANKS CRUIZING IN STYLE FOR UR SUPPORT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17580881
> *dont cancel/change the date of your show.way it sounds is that most people are goin to your show  :biggrin:
> *



i agree.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Thanks to all the clubs that have supported us


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 23 2010, 08:25 PM~17580309
> *THANKS CRUIZING IN STYLE FOR UR SUPPORT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

clandestino is a fairly new club and one of the first shows we went to was pesados last year. pesados showed us alot of love and so did other clubs. we will return the love and be at the pesados show again this year.


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 24 2010, 12:59 AM~17583105
> *clandestino is a fairly new club and one of the first shows we went to was pesados last year. pesados showed us alot of love and so did other clubs. we will return the love and be at the pesados show again this year.
> *



thank you for that!!! c u at our show :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 23 2010, 02:08 PM~17578367
> *Looks like lowrider and Pesados are working with each other to handle this problem. From what I heard today looks like everyone will be happy with the outcome  :biggrin: lol didnt fifty kill Ja Rules career when at the time Ja was the hottest rapper in the game? If I was ODM I wouldnt want to fuck with 50 and interscope when it comes to business either but either way it looks like things will be worked out for the better...  :thumbsup: Than we can see that hopper you guys got coming out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 23 2010, 10:59 PM~17583105
> *clandestino is a fairly new club and one of the first shows we went to was pesados last year. pesados showed us alot of love and so did other clubs. we will return the love and be at the pesados show again this year.
> *


          :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17580881
> *dont cancel/change the date of your show.way it sounds is that most people are goin to your show  :biggrin:
> *


whats up my brothers DONT CANCEL YOUR SHOW OR CHANGE THE DATE YOU HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE HOME TOWN PEOPLE YOU ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT KEEP YOUR DATE IF YOU CHANGE IT THAN THAY WILL THINK THAY CAN COME AND BUMP ANY ONE FROM THERE DATE CHI TOWN NEEDS TO STAND UP AND BE STRONG FOR THE HOME TEAM NOT THE OUT OF TOWN PEOPLE THAY DONT CARE ABOUT CHI TOWN (CHICAGO) WE ARE A VERY BIG PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE LETS KEEP CHICAGO STRONG DONT CHANGE ANYTHING . 

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB 
KEEP CHICAGO STRONG  
THEE GODFATHER GATOR


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just sending out a reminder May 30th we have a cruise spot to hang out (Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street) by fordcity mall in the bedford park area since the LRM show is a wrap for that date... The weather looks to be in the 80's that day We will be there round 12 if anyone wants to hang out n chill :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Is there a location yet for the Pesados show?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@May 23 2010, 12:31 AM~17574666
> *CRUIZIN IN STYLE WILL BE AT PESADOS SHOW . LRM PLAYED US !!! THEY STOPPED THE SHOW CAUSE 50 CENT WAS COMING AND CANT GET NO RADIO PLAY FUCK THEM AND THE RADIO PLAY WE DONT EVEN LISTEN TO HIM WELL I DONT  .STREET LOW SHOW WILL BE THE SHIT . LOT'S OF CANCELLATIONS THIS YEAR ALREADY WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND SUPPORT WHO IS DOWN AND PESADO'S ALWAYS TOOK CARE OF US WITH MUCH LOVE JUST LIKE ALOT OF CLUBS IN THE ILL  MUCH LOVE CANT FORGET THE WISCONSIN CLUBS  :thumbsup:
> *


you know us homie we support everybody in the lowrider community


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 25 2010, 02:35 PM~17600599
> *Is there a location yet for the Pesados show?
> *


x2


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

JUNE 5TH & 6TH 2010 At Wisconsin International RaceWay in Kaukauna, Wisconsin

Join us again for the 10th year ..... No need for permits or worrying about cancelled
shows .... tenth year never cancelled yet

Go to WWW.DROPFEST.COMfor more info

Hop has 4 classes
SINGLE
DOUBLE
TRUCK
DANCE

Payouts for all classes are $700 1st $300 2nd $100 3rd 
Hop what ya brought forget the bs and the rule books and payouts are guranteed

Also rolling hop and highest 3 wheel contest

Check out all the other competitions, attractions and payouts at DropFest.com 
Come join us for a fun filled weekend with live national entertainment, competitions, drag racing, bikinni contest ... also $3 beers and excellent food onsite all weekend.... SEE YOU There


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

cruise nite every friday at andys hot dogs from 6 to 10....803 river oaks dr. calumet city il...right off of I-94 and 159th st....hope to get support from the chi.....c u guys there.....


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@May 26 2010, 09:04 AM~17609480
> *cruise nite every friday at andys hot dogs from 6 to 10....803 river oaks dr. calumet city il...right off of I-94 and 159th st....hope to get support from the chi.....c u guys there.....
> *



Ill see you up there :biggrin:


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 22 2010, 06:31 PM~17572209
> *x5  for the Pesados show whether they have it August 22 or even if the date's changed :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@May 26 2010, 09:04 AM~17609480
> *cruise nite every friday at andys hot dogs from 6 to 10....803 river oaks dr. calumet city il...right off of I-94 and 159th st....hope to get support from the chi.....c u guys there.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@May 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17609480
> *cruise nite every friday at andys hot dogs from 6 to 10....803 river oaks dr. calumet city il...right off of I-94 and 159th st....hope to get support from the chi.....c u guys there.....
> *


You got pics of this hangout spot homie ?  Looking into crusin down there..


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 26 2010, 02:57 PM~17613358
> *You got pics of this hangout spot homie ?    Looking into crusin down there..
> *


no i havent took any i know sum of the guys from outfit cc may have sum....its suppose to b a good turn out this friday u should come thru.....even if its earlier than it starts i will meet up wit u n hangout homie...lmk


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@May 27 2010, 09:05 AM~17620058
> *no i havent took any i know sum of the guys from outfit cc may have sum....its suppose to b a good turn out this friday u should come thru.....even if its earlier than it starts i will meet up wit u n hangout homie...lmk
> *


Cool, won't make it this friday, we are going to be heading out of town to michigan for the Majestics picnic out there, but next friday should be cool if all goes good.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver+May 26 2010, 05:57 PM~17613358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta find some more, but heres a decent pic of the outside of the diner and their sign.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 27 2010, 03:16 PM~17625117
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *




THANKS HOMIE FOR ADDING THE CRUISE TIME N DAYS....HOPE TO START SEEING MORE GENTE UP THERE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

on my way in a few to stake out a spot for us. see u there.


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 27 2010, 05:16 PM~17625117
> *PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW IS CANCELED FOR AUG 22 RESCHUDLED FOR SEPTEMBER 19 2010 IN THE TOWN OF MAYWOOD 1ST AVE & lake st this car show will be covered by lowrider magazine*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 28 2010, 07:19 PM~17636551
> *PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. FESTIVAL AZTECA CAR SHOW IS CANCELED FOR AUG 22  RESCHUDLED FOR SEPTEMBER 19 2010 IN THE TOWN OF MAYWOOD 1ST AVE & lake st  this car show will be covered by lowrider magazine
> *


dang man didnt think that you guys were gonna cancel for LRM


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

*WHAT"S UP CHI-TOWN? JUST WANTED TO LET THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON. THIS YEAR SOME CLUBS HAD A ROUGH START, W/THIER EVENTS BEING CANCELLED. LOW RIDER MAGAZINE CANCELLED IN JUNE FOR AMISTAD C.C. , & NOW IN MAY CUZ OF 50 CENT. SO THAT LEFT LRM W/ AUG. 22, DUE TO RADIO ADVERTISEMENTS & YES AUG.22, IS THE PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. CAR SHOW. SO THIS IS THE LAST DATE THAT LRM HAS TO WORK WITH. LRM SHOWED US THE RESPECT BY TAKING THE TIME AND CONSIDERATION TO CONTACT US TO FORMULATE A PLAN THAT KEPT LOWRIDER ONDA GOING, HERE IN CHICAGO. THIS WOULD BE THEIR LAST SHOT FOR A SHOW IN CHI-TOWN. WITH THIS BEING SAID, PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS C.C. HAS RESCHEDULED FOR SEPT.19 2010, IN THE TOWN OF MAYWOOD AT VETERANS MEMORIAL PARK. LOCATED ON 1ST AVE AND LAKE STREET. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LEAVE US YOUR FEED BACK ON THIS SITUATION.

THANX 

EFRAIN
PRESIDENT
PESADOS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 28 2010, 11:58 PM~17637665
> *WHAT"S UP CHI-TOWN? JUST WANTED TO LET THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON. THIS YEAR SOME CLUBS HAD A ROUGH START, W/THIER EVENTS BEING CANCELLED. LOW RIDER MAGAZINE CANCELLED  IN JUNE FOR AMISTAD C.C. , & NOW IN MAY CUZ OF 50 CENT. SO THAT LEFT LRM W/ AUG. 22, DUE TO RADIO ADVERTISEMENTS & YES AUG.22, IS THE PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. CAR SHOW. SO THIS IS THE LAST DATE THAT LRM HAS TO WORK WITH. LRM SHOWED US THE RESPECT BY TAKING THE TIME AND CONSIDERATION TO CONTACT US TO FORMULATE A PLAN THAT KEPT LOWRIDER ONDA GOING, HERE IN CHICAGO. THIS WOULD BE THEIR LAST SHOT FOR A SHOW IN CHI-TOWN. WITH THIS BEING SAID, PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS C.C. HAS RESCHEDULED FOR SEPT.19 2010, IN THE TOWN OF MAYWOOD AT VETERANS MEMORIAL PARK. LOCATED ON 1ST AVE AND LAKE STREET. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LEAVE US YOUR FEED BACK ON THIS SITUATION.
> 
> THANX
> ...




cruizin in style c.c. will be there regaurdless to support your show homie....our show got cancelled already this year so we know whats up.....


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@May 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17637665
> *WHAT"S UP CHI-TOWN? JUST WANTED TO LET THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON. THIS YEAR SOME CLUBS HAD A ROUGH START, W/THIER EVENTS BEING CANCELLED. LOW RIDER MAGAZINE CANCELLED  IN JUNE FOR AMISTAD C.C. , & NOW IN MAY CUZ OF 50 CENT. SO THAT LEFT LRM W/ AUG. 22, DUE TO RADIO ADVERTISEMENTS & YES AUG.22, IS THE PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS B.C. CAR SHOW. SO THIS IS THE LAST DATE THAT LRM HAS TO WORK WITH. LRM SHOWED US THE RESPECT BY TAKING THE TIME AND CONSIDERATION TO CONTACT US TO FORMULATE A PLAN THAT KEPT LOWRIDER ONDA GOING, HERE IN CHICAGO. THIS WOULD BE THEIR LAST SHOT FOR A SHOW IN CHI-TOWN. WITH THIS BEING SAID, PESADOS C.C. & YOUNG RIDERS C.C. HAS RESCHEDULED FOR SEPT.19 2010, IN THE TOWN OF MAYWOOD AT VETERANS MEMORIAL PARK. LOCATED ON 1ST AVE AND LAKE STREET. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LEAVE US YOUR FEED BACK ON THIS SITUATION.
> 
> THANX
> ...


QUE BUENO YOU GUYS WORKED IT OUT . AND WHATEVER DATE YOU HAVE SET UP , YA SABES QUE AQUI ESTAMOS ( LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ) FOR SUPPORT . Y SIMON BIG PROPS TO THEM FOR CONTACTING US TO WORK IT OUT . WE WISH EVERYONES EVENT TO BE BLESSED CARNALES . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUDGEMENTDAY91_@May 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17640780
> *cruizin in style c.c. will be there regaurdless to support your show homie....our show got cancelled already this year so we know whats up.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

We got a cruise spot for June 13th noon to 5pm at the Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street if any other clubs want to come hang out... :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 31 2010, 04:42 PM~17655516
> *We got  a cruise spot for June 13th noon to 5pm at the Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street if any other clubs want to come hang out...  :cheesy:
> *


sounds like another date. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 31 2010, 02:42 PM~17655516
> *We got  a cruise spot for June 13th noon to 5pm at the Buzz Bomb 6301 w 73rd street if any other clubs want to come hang out...  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 31 2010, 03:31 PM~17655820
> *sounds like another date. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25,2010.. More details will be posted in the upcoming weeks :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

A few pics from last Friday at ANYS CRUISE NIGHT!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17677104
> *A few pics from last Friday at ANYS CRUISE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 1 2010, 04:15 PM~17666508
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *




FIRME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 05:21 PM~17677104
> *A few pics from last Friday at ANYS CRUISE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23+Jun 2 2010, 04:34 PM~17677235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully we can keep Andy's growing each week. :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 07:12 PM~17679784
> *Thanks! Hopefully we can keep Andy's growing each week.  :biggrin:
> *


X1000 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17677104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best pic i've ever seen of my car. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG86REGAL (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17677104
> *A few pics from last Friday at ANYS CRUISE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics,looks like a good time


----------



## Woo Woo (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: SEE U TOMORROW I HOPE IT DON'T RAIN


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 5 2010, 09:40 AM~17701986
> *:biggrin: SEE U TOMORROW I HOPE IT DON'T RAIN
> *


x2


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna have good weather tomorrow.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautifull day lets do this homies.
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Jun 5 2010, 09:57 PM~17705771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  x2


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

southside and selective styles picnic was good but we had to get out of there before the rain hit hard.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 6 2010, 05:23 PM~17710390
> *southside and selective styles picnic was good but we had to get out of there before the rain hit hard.
> *


no rain and i just got home. a lil drizzles here and there but that was it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jun 6 2010, 06:14 PM~17710690
> *no rain and i just got home. a lil drizzles here and there but that was it
> *


X2 no rain at all. On da way home up north we got hit hard for maybe 10 min.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

pics from today


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 2 2010, 04:21 PM~17677104
> *A few pics from last Friday at ANYS CRUISE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots as always wally.It was good seeing you at the show bro.Ill be at amistad show hope to see you there bro.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jun 6 2010, 06:57 PM~17710926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots Big spook.Keep posting homie.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

the only bathroom there.....












these pics brought to you by 
The Outfit C.C.
chicaddi lowrico bigspook








photoshop away


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

thass all i got for now....


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 6 2010, 06:59 PM~17710944
> *Great shots as always wally.It was good seeing you at the show bro.Ill be at amistad show hope to see you there bro.
> *


Gracias carnal! We will be at Amistad's show for sure! See you there. Maybe i'll run into you at ANDYS friday. :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Any details on Originales picnic?!?!?!??! :dunno:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 6 2010, 08:17 PM~17711596
> *Any details on Originales picnic?!?!?!??! :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGSPOOK, SUENOS DIVINOS


:wave: sup homie


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 6 2010, 09:17 PM~17711596
> *Any details on Originales picnic?!?!?!??! :dunno:
> *


werent they passing out the info today at the picnic.


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jun 6 2010, 07:14 PM~17710690
> *no rain and i just got home. a lil drizzles here and there but that was it
> *


its started raining like crazy right as i was putting my car away. and i was told that it had rained really bad by my house during the day. i guess we got lucky at the park.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 6 2010, 09:11 PM~17712110
> *its started raining like crazy right as i was putting my car away. and i was told that it had rained really bad by my house during the day. i guess we got lucky at the park.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElGalloNegro86 (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 6 2010, 07:15 PM~17711578
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Jun 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17718045
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*THIS IS GOING OUT TO GATOR’S MOM FROM OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB, MAY HIS MOM R.I.P.!*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 8 2010, 12:29 PM~17727834
> *THIS IS GOING OUT TO GATOR’S MOM FROM OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB, MAY HIS MOM R.I.P.!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 8 2010, 11:29 AM~17727834
> *THIS IS GOING OUT TO GATOR’S MOM FROM OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB, MAY HIS MOM R.I.P.!
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN, OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY HOMEBOY. :angel: :angel:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

I WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL THAT SEND OUT THERER PRAYER TO MY MOM . SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE THANKS TO ALL 
REST IN PEACE MOM 
I LOVE YOU MOM 
REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 8 2010, 02:29 PM~17727834
> *THIS IS GOING OUT TO GATOR’S MOM FROM OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB, MAY HIS MOM R.I.P.!
> 
> 
> ...


Hello my friend I'm sorry for your loss and if there is anything that I can do let me know .you are in my thoughts and prayers

Ruiz family


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Jun 8 2010, 11:04 PM~17733248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

check out our web site for Registration for Streetlow Chicago Super show http://www.chicagosupershow.com/


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jun 9 2010, 09:09 AM~17736855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jun 8 2010, 06:20 PM~17730931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHIES!


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 8 2010, 01:29 PM~17727834
> *THIS IS GOING OUT TO GATOR’S MOM FROM OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB, MAY HIS MOM R.I.P.!
> 
> 
> ...




sorry for your lost


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 4th Annual family Summer fest.St Anthonys Hospital with MEMBERS ONLY HOSTING.June 26 2010 10 to 3PM .CAlifornia and 19th st. 20 dollars for cars.music and food( BLESSING OF CARS IN SHOW). :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jun 3 2010, 11:19 AM~17685618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Limited Number of spaces available

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod


No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS AND MORE TO COME.... :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jun 12 2010, 10:44 AM~17767397
> *Limited Number of spaces available
> 
> Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
> ...


Orale .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jun 8 2010, 05:20 PM~17730931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY CARNAL .


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

whos going to buzz bomb later on??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Jun 13 2010, 09:36 AM~17773646
> *whos going to buzz bomb later on??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :nicoderm:
> *



What time we hitting up Andy's on Fri? :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

A few pics from Southside Cruisers C.C. and Selective Style C.C. Picnic
A great start to another Lowrider Summer! :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 15 2010, 04:52 PM~17796404
> *A few pics from Southside Cruisers C.C. and Selective Style C.C. Picnic
> A great start to another Lowrider Summer! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nice flicks... :biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first throw back banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 


for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

or anyone in the milwaukee area can call beto 4143317061 for the somosuno banquet tickets


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jun 18 2010, 01:09 PM~17824924
> *or anyone in the milwaukee area can call beto 4143317061 for the somosuno banquet tickets
> *


  thanks homie.. didnt have betos mnumber..


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

just to let everyone know that i had preregistered for the lowrider expeirence and got all my pictures and check and registration back in a different envelope from ODB production with no reason why even if they changed date why would they do that so i dont have too much confidence that the aug 22nd date is really going to go threw just an FYI for every one


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

word on the street is ODB didnt even put a deposit down on the show,buts its ODB what do you expect, they dont give a shit about chicago riders


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 18 2010, 03:59 PM~17826669
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



Due to fathers day the cruise day at the Buzz Bomb is being canceled... Sorry for the late update..


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
4TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
SATURDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2010
10AM-3PM
CALIFORNIA AND 19TH ST.
REGISTRATION: $20
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CARS


Anyone know what the classes are for this show?


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jun 3 2010, 11:19 AM~17685618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



For those intrested, we will have pre registration forms with us at the Ranfla Show on the 27th of June . Space is limited so pre reg is strongly recommend . for more info call Phil @ 773 706 0934 or Gator @ 773 727 7533 . Thanx 4 your support :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*WUZ UP WALLY?* :wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 21 2010, 03:00 PM~17846593
> *WUZ UP WALLY?  :wave:
> *


Q-VO! JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR AMISTAD SHOW SUNDAY. SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 21 2010, 02:00 PM~17846593
> *WUZ UP WALLY?  :wave:
> *


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu4Nz3yy9I

check out the StreetLow Video


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jun 25 2010, 09:23 PM~17890039
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu4Nz3yy9I
> 
> check out the StreetLow Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jun 25 2010, 10:23 PM~17890039
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu4Nz3yy9I
> 
> check out the StreetLow Video
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

JUST WANTED TO INFORM EVERY ONE THAT SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS TOYOTA PARK IS CANCELED FOR THIS YEAR DUE TO UNSEEN CIRCUMSTANCES AND WITH ALL THE BIG SHOWS IN THE SAME MONTH WE,VE DECIDED TO HOLD OFF THIS YEAR AND PUT ALL OUR EFFORTS ON HAVING A BETTER SHOW NEXT YEAR... AGAIN WE APOLAGIZE FOR ANY INCONVIENECE THIS MAY CAUSE....  




LOWRIDER CRUISE SPOTS

ANDY'S HOTDOGS
FRIDAYS 6PM - 10PM
803 RIVER OAKS DRIVE, CALUMET CITY, IL.
(RIGHT OFF OF I-94 AND 159TH ST.)

BUZZ BOMB CLUB
JUNE 13TH AND JUNE 20TH
12PM- 5PM
6301 W. 73RD ST.
BEDFORD PARK, IL. 60638
CONTACT AND INFO: PHIL 773-706-0934 OR GATOR 773-727-7533

SHOWS/EVENTS

ORIGINALES FOR-LIFE C.C.
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
SATURDAY, JUNE 19TH, 2010
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
4TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
SATURDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2010
10AM-3PM
CALIFORNIA AND 19TH ST.
REGISTRATION: $20
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CARS

AMISTAD C.C.
RANFLA SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 27TH, 2010
10AM-5PM REGISTRATION: 8AM-12NOON
8601 W. FULLERTON AVE.
RIVERGROVE, IL 60171
FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT THE EVENTS B4 OURS. SPACE IS LIMITED, SO ITS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE ONDA.
NO RESERVED SPOTS UNLESS THEY'RE PAID FOR. SORRY BUT THIS WILL PREVENT TRAFFIC JAMS & CONFUSION.
GOODIE BAG TO THE FIRST 100 ENTRIES. WE WILL BE BE HAVING A PRE-REGISTRATION DATE CLOSER TO THE EVENT.
WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON DETAILS.
THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT, AMISTAD C.C.
CONTACT AND INFOP: PEDRO 708-769-4642

MAJESTICS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 10TH, 2010
7AM-10PM
ALEXIAN FIELD
1999 S. SPRINGINSGUTH RD. 
SCHAUMBURG, IL 60193

M.U.L. C.C. and MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
7TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 11TH, 2010
10AM-6PM
HUMBOLT PARK
DIVISION / SACRAMENTO ST. 
CHICAGO, IL

PESADOS C.C. &YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
5TH ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 18TH, 2010
BEMIS WOODS
OGDEN AND WOLF RD
WESTERN SPRINGS, IL 
PESADOS C.C. WILL BE CELEBRATING OUR 5TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY. SO COME AND CELEBRATE IT WITH US SEE YOU THERE HOMIES, 
PESADOS CAR CLUB 

BETHEL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER, CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 24TH, 2010
BLUE ISLAND, IL
REGISTRATION FEE: $10 (WILL BE DONATED TO CHURCH)
FREE LUNCH AND SOFT DRINKS. GIVE AWAYS AND STUFF FOR THE KIDS.

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JULY 25TH, 2010
BUZZ BOMB CLUB
6301 W. 73RD ST.
BEDFORD PARK, IL. 60638
REGISTRATION: $25 PER CAR OR BIKE
NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL ALLOWED
CONTACT AND INFO: PHIL 773-706-0934 OR GATOR 773-727-7533

SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.
4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 31ST, 2010
ZION, IL

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C.
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 1ST, 2010 CANCELED......
TOYOTA PARK
BRIDGEVIEW, IL.

STREETLOW MAGAZINE
CHICAGO SUPER SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 15TH, 2010
11AM-7PM
SOLDIER FIELD
1410 MUSEUM CAMPUS DRIVE
CHICAGO, IL. 60605
CONTACT AND INFO: LUIS 219-805-7603
WWW.CHICAGOSUPERSHOW.COM

IMPALA/LRM LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE TOUR
CHICAGO SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 22ND, 2010
HAWTHORNE RACE TRACK

MEXICAN FIESTA SHOW
SATURDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2010
SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
MILWAUKEE, WI

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C.
BANQUET
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH, 2010

TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C.
9TH ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 12TH, 2010
SUNDOWN MEADOWS
LOCATED 2 BLOCKS NORTH OF I-55 ON LAGRANGE RD.(RT.45) ON THE WEST SIDE OF THE STREET

PESADOS C.C. AND YOUNG RIDERS B.C.
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 19TH, 2010
VETERANS MEMORIAL PARK
1ST AVENUE AND LAKE STREET
MAYWOOD, IL

OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2010
SOLDIER FIELD
FOR INFO AND TICKETS PHIL: 773-706-0934 or Gator: 773-727-7533

CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C.
CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2010
SUNDANCE SALOON
300 LAKEHURST ROAD
WAUKEGAN, IL. 

SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C.
MASTER OF LAST PICNIC
OCTOBER ???????????, 2010

SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010

CHICAGO LOWRIDERS CHRISTMAS BANQUET
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4TH, 2010

VIEJITOS C.C.
CHRISTMAS PARTY
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11TH, 2010
MILAN BANQUET HALL
651 LAKEHURST ROAD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085 

MORE DETAILS AND INFO TO FOLLOW............

SUPPORT THE CULTURE!!!!
1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 18 2010, 04:59 PM~17826669
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 869caddy (Apr 16, 2007)

_*!!!ATTENTION ALL CAR LOVERS!!!!*_

_*M.U.L. & MEMBERS ONLY CAR CLUB ARE HAVING
THEIR 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*_

*JULY 11, 2010 @ HUMBOULT PARK
CHICAGO, IL 
DIVISION AND CALIFORNIA

LOWRIDERS, DONKS, IMPORTS, SUV, OLD SCHOOLS, 40S,50S,60S,70S,80S, AND SOUND OFF COMP. 

DON'T MISS OUT ON ALL DA FUN AND ACTIVITIES*[/FONT]
:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night.*</span>


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

come down south a little bit and join us










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17913091


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17917079
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Best believe DAMAGE will s how up!
if not everytime we will show up a few times


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first throw back banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 30 2010, 02:49 PM~17927628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

looks like ODB didnt come thru after all. No Chicago show scheduled on the website and it is supposed to "CURRENT". :uh: 

http://lowriderexperience.net/
Updated information is on there


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 1 2010, 04:04 PM~17938055
> *looks like ODB didnt come thru after all. No Chicago show scheduled on the website and it is supposed to "CURRENT". :uh:
> 
> http://lowriderexperience.net/
> ...




fuck it although out of town show's are cool the chi-town clubs and northwest indiana club's should unite and throw one big ass show. it's not hard to come up with a budget and a venue. we have enough club's and solo riders to do this.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Jul 1 2010, 05:37 PM~17939487
> *fuck it although out of  town show's are cool the chi-town clubs and northwest indiana club's should unite and throw one big ass show. it's not hard to come up with a budget and a venue. we have enough club's and solo riders to do this.
> *



something to think bout for next year :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Jul 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17939487
> *fuck it although out of  town show's are cool the chi-town clubs and northwest indiana club's should unite and throw one big ass show. it's not hard to come up with a budget and a venue. we have enough club's and solo riders to do this.
> *


 :drama: 

Chicago is having a big show Streelow is coming down and I've been in the lowrider community for years so let get together Aug 15 and have some fun


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17917079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so anybody going today and see how is the turn out is going to be


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17945161
> *so anybody going today and see how is the turn out is going to be
> *



Does anyone know what time it starts and ends>
?


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jul 2 2010, 07:29 AM~17943451
> *:drama:
> 
> Chicago is having a big show Streelow is coming down and I've been in the lowrider community for years so let get together Aug 15 and have some fun
> ...



thats a definite. see you there!


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17917079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so anybody going today and see how is the turn out is going to be


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ROLLIN' HARD IN 2010 HomeAbout ODB Contact Form Downloads Performers Schedule Search for: You are hereHome Schedule Change font size A A- A+ 
Media

Schedule
Tour Dates
July 25, 2010 – Kansas City, MO (KEMPER ARENA)
August 8, 2010 – Mesquite, TX (BIG TOWN EXHIBITION HALL)
Sept. 5, 2010 – Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
Sept. 19, 2010 – Pueblo, CO (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
Sept. 26, 2010 – Woodland, CA (WOODLAND FAIRGROUNDS)
Best Car & Truck
Car Show Rules
Show Rules


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jul 2 2010, 05:31 PM~17947688
> *ROLLIN' HARD IN 2010 HomeAbout ODB Contact Form Downloads Performers Schedule Search for:  You are hereHome Schedule Change font size A A- A+
> Media
> 
> ...


*NO CHICAGO?*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17947726
> *NO CHICAGO?
> *



I called Hawthrone and they told me ODB still hasnt put money down on the spot


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Jun 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17917079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so anybody going today and see how is the turn out is going to be


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17947726
> *NO CHICAGO?
> *


who cares.chicago wont be missing anything,but a unorganized headache


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 30 2010, 02:49 PM~17927628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *Cars $25, Motorcycles $20, Lowrider Bikes $15, Hoppers $35, Special Interest $25* 

Car Registration for Trophies ends at 12PM...

Hop is between 3-4PM , [then after whenever anyone wants ] 

Trophies to be handed out at 5PM 

We have the spot all the way until 10PM!!

* I suggest people bring Pop-Up Tents, it may be hot and the Sun will blazing, that way you don't melt!!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

* only 3 days away !!!!**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *cars $25 Motorcycles $20 lowrider bikes $15 Hoppers $35* Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17983729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Jul 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17996542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Jul 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17996542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be at this show carnal
:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jul 4 2010, 11:04 PM~17961809
> *who cares.chicago wont be missing anything,but a unorganized headache
> *


LOL


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

that show in humboldt park was off the chain!!! nice ass turnout!!plus all them sexy ass ladies made it even better!! so wazup ANYONE CRUIZIN THIS WEEKEND ON THE NORTHSIDE??


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

The September issue of lowrider shows that Chicago Aug. 22 at Hawthorne is on the schedule. Who the fuck knows whats up with this show? Is it on or not???????????????


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jul 14 2010, 12:27 PM~18044396
> *The September issue of lowrider shows that Chicago Aug. 22 at Hawthorne is on the schedule. Who the fuck knows whats up with this show? Is it on or not???????????????
> *


I think most people kinda gave up on it.


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jul 14 2010, 12:27 PM~18044396
> *The September issue of lowrider shows that Chicago Aug. 22 at Hawthorne is on the schedule. Who the fuck knows whats up with this show? Is it on or not???????????????
> *



THATS OK WE GOT OUR SHOW THAT WILL B DA BOMB SEPT. 19 @ VETERENS PARK IN MAYWOOD, IF THEY DON'T WANNA COME 2 CHI -TOWN I'M WAITIN 4 OUR REFUND DEN !
:angry: :twak: :run:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleChicago, ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Limited Number of spaces available

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod


No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS AND MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Jul 14 2010, 02:41 PM~18045643
> *THATS OK WE GOT OUR SHOW THAT WILL B DA BOMB SEPT. 19 @ VETERENS PARK IN MAYWOOD,  IF THEY DON'T WANNA COME 2 CHI -TOWN  I'M WAITIN 4 OUR REFUND DEN !
> :angry:  :twak:  :run:
> *




Yeah bro they sent me my refund. I called Hawthorne AND Indiana State Fairgrounds and neither have any events scheduled for either date.........Aug. 22 OR Sept. 5. On top of that, I called all the contact numbers on ODB website and theyre cell numbers that are no longer in service.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jul 14 2010, 11:09 PM~18049619
> *Yeah bro they sent me my refund. I called Hawthorne AND Indiana State Fairgrounds and neither have any events scheduled for either date.........Aug. 22 OR Sept. 5. On top of that, I called all the contact numbers on ODB website and theyre cell numbers that are no longer in service.
> *


NOw thats some grade A organizing right there.......... :thumbsup:



























:uh:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 14 2010, 05:19 PM~18047116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS THAT HOPPING DISCRIMINATION? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 14 2010, 06:19 PM~18047116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably the first show Ill take my ride to this year.  :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18050540
> *probably the first show Ill take my ride to this year.   :thumbsup:
> *



Hopefully we will see you guys up there... :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

HITEMHARD C.C.

SORRY ABOUT THE LATE ADD TO THE CALENDAR. I WAS UNAWARE OF THE SHOW. :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 14 2010, 11:15 PM~18050273
> *NOw thats some grade A organizing right there.......... :thumbsup:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 

 SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first throw back banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061







:happysad:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 14 2010, 10:39 PM~18050491
> *WHATS THAT HOPPING DISCRIMINATION? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 14 2010, 05:19 PM~18047116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOTHING ON THE HOP YET? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 17 2010, 05:42 AM~18067501
> *NOTHING ON THE HOP YET? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



get back to you by wed on the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 17 2010, 04:49 PM~18070084
> *get back to you by wed on the hop  :biggrin:
> *


at least you doing something


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 15 2010, 12:47 AM~18050557
> *Hopefully we will see you guys up there...  :biggrin:
> *


Me too :x:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

joanna angel


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CIS WILL BE CHANGING THE DATE OF OUR SHOW MORE TO COME THOUGH


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Is there any info on the symple creations show?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DO DA DOP


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first *Throw Back* Banquet November 13th 2010.. 

http://www.chateaubusche.com/pages/rooms.html



















 tickets are on sale now.. 65 each.. 
for more information call..

jose @ 847 975 5960

angel @ 708 466 3853

beto @ 414 331 7061


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 17 2010, 04:49 PM~18070084
> *get back to you by wed on the hop  :biggrin:
> *


SO NO HOP?


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 22 2010, 10:58 AM~18111862
> *SO NO HOP?
> *



yea all we got for the hop right now is trophies if you guys want to hop for that :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

*ANIMOSITY CAR CLUB AFTERPARTY @ THE BLACK RABBIT </span>*- Right Across the Street from the Hotel Pere Marquette
-DJ GUSTO from Chicago will be Spinnin all night long
-Many Drink Specials going all night long. 
-More info on the Afterparty to come later

Visit the webpage to see pics from last year

*Animosity Car Club - All or Nothing Pics 2009*

Find us on Facebook!!!

*Facebook Animosity Car Club*

Hit Me Up if you have any questions


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jul 22 2010, 11:04 AM~18111425
> *
> 
> SomosunO C.C. will be throwing our first Throw Back Banquet November 13th 2010..
> ...


Throw Back????? What does that mean? :dunno:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:14 PM~18114357
> *Throw Back?????  What does that mean?  :dunno:
> *


Old school ese


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

:nicoderm: ANYBODY GOING TO THE AKWID CONCERT TONIGHT? :drama:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS+Jul 22 2010, 04:14 PM~18114357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 google


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jul 19 2010, 05:24 AM~18080311
> *Is there any info on the symple creations show?
> *


I can email you the flyer homie....photobucket and Layitlow won't let me upload it :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18123004
> *I can email you the flyer homie....photobucket and Layitlow won't let me upload it  :angry:
> *


 :0 theys racist!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 14 2010, 04:19 PM~18047116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know its a lil late but we got some good news for the hoppers out there.. We got 200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... :biggrin: 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi+Jul 22 2010, 05:31 PM~18115255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOGLE? Hmmm why would i expect an answer?
Either way SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. will be there to support your "THROW BACK" banquet!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 14 2010, 04:19 PM~18047116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry due to the weather the past few days the location we have the car show is flooded.. We will have to reschedule the event for a later date.. Sorry for any inconvience this may have caused you.. If you have any questions feel free to call gator at 773 727 7533 or phil at 773 706 0934


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

sucks but it is what it is


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Chicago is having a big show Streelow is coming down and I've been in the lowrider community for years so let get together Aug 15 and have some fun

















[/quote]

I'm going to this show for my first time with my brother-in-law and I wanted to know if the car show is just in the parking lot of soldier field or is it in side of soldier field? Let me know


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> Chicago is having a big show Streelow is coming down and I've been in the lowrider community for years so let get together Aug 15 and have some fun


I'm going to this show for my first time with my brother-in-law and I wanted to know if the car show is just in the parking lot of soldier field or is it in side of soldier field? Let me know
[/quote]

the show is outside in the parking lot


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> I'm going to this show for my first time with my brother-in-law and I wanted to know if the car show is just in the parking lot of soldier field or is it in side of soldier field? Let me know


the show is outside in the parking lot
[/quote]



C-MON Q Si!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Jul 22 2010, 01:52 PM~18112944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 25 2010, 05:06 AM~18134826
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



you can put us down for aug 22 nd


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

I just looked at LRMs website and the Chicago show isnt even listed anymore :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18149682
> *I just looked at LRMs website and the Chicago show isnt even listed anymore :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


New date for Old School Members Only Car Show is Aug 22nd
Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for thier support and understanding bout last week show being rescheduled.. Hopefully mother nature is good to us this time..

Show time 9am to 5pm
Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS AND MORE TO COME


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18111862
> *SO NO HOP?
> *


whats up southside! have u guys got a date in mind for your picnic ??


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 26 2010, 11:48 PM~18149891
> *New date for Old School Members Only Car Show is Aug 22nd
> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for thier support and understanding bout last week show being rescheduled.. Hopefully mother nature is good to us this time..
> 
> ...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ANYONE NEED TICKETS GIVE ME A CALL AT 773 706 0934 PHIL..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 26 2010, 09:17 PM~18148147
> *you can put us down for aug 22 nd
> *


NOW YOU GOT MORE TIME TO MAKE THE HOP BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18160082
> *NOW YOU GOT MORE TIME TO MAKE THE HOP BETTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lol we might need to borrow the hopping sticks if you still got them :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 27 2010, 10:55 PM~18160117
> *Lol we might need to borrow the hopping sticks if you still got them  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT A PROBLEM OR YOU MAY ASK THE MAJESTICS THEY HAVE A NEW ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 27 2010, 10:05 PM~18160218
> *THATS NOT A PROBLEM OR YOU MAY ASK THE MAJESTICS THEY HAVE A NEW ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP JOE HOWS IT GOING I WILL TRY TO GET THERE FOR THAT ONE  WHAT UP OTHER HOMIE, HOPPERS ,CLUBS :wave:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 26 2010, 10:48 PM~18149891
> *New date for Old School Members Only Car Show is Aug 22nd
> Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for thier support and understanding bout last week show being rescheduled.. Hopefully mother nature is good to us this time..
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jul 26 2010, 10:14 PM~18148120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Team D.O.A will be there


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

i know mr. chevos is having a car show on the 8th of august,sunday in hammond indiana......come n support him homies....i will get the time n address tomorrow so u can add it to the list..


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Jul 28 2010, 10:01 PM~18168500
> *i know mr. chevos is having a car show on the 8th of august,sunday in hammond indiana......come n support him homies....i will get the time n address tomorrow so u can add it to the list..
> *


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18160082
> *NOW YOU GOT MORE TIME TO MAKE THE HOP BETTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe you can help us out to get the hoppers to come cool thanks for the support


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jul 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18148120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give me a call 773-727-7533gator


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18160036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sending out a sos to all club get your tickets for our banquet call me at 773-727-7533 i will bring them to you call today thanks to jose for getting your ticket ill bring your new ticket this week end


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Jul 28 2010, 10:01 PM~18168500
> *i know mr. chevos is having a car show on the 8th of august,sunday in hammond indiana......come n support him homies....i will get the time n address tomorrow so u can add it to the list..
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jul 29 2010, 09:56 AM~18173145
> *maybe you  can help us out to get the hoppers to come cool thanks for the support
> *


THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO PARTICIPATE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 29 2010, 08:21 PM~18180299
> *THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO PARTICIPATE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we dont want that :angry:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18160036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The dead line for ticket sales is Aug 22, 2010 at our car show.. If the minimum amount of ticket sales isnt meet the banquet will be postpone to a late time...


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TeamD.O.A BigJoker_@Jul 28 2010, 09:52 AM~18163040
> *Team D.O.A will be there
> *


milwaukee somosuno will be there :biggrin:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

just wanted to say to symple creations that i had a good time and that it was a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jul 31 2010, 05:49 PM~18195366
> *just wanted to say to symple creations that i had a good time and that it was a good show :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CIS HAD A GOOD TIRED AND ALL OOO THANKS FOR THAT I THING ITS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 1 2010, 01:02 AM~18197545
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CIS HAD A GOOD TIRED AND ALL OOO THANKS FOR THAT I THING ITS NICE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18178741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see all the homies there


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18207234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Streetlow Magazine Registration

I know some people don't have the registration forms and are unable to print them out so here is an alternative. You can just write you name, phone number and email (if you have one) on paper and mail it in with the $40.00 money order. I will contact you and get the rest of your registration information over the phone. This way you can save money by getting the pre-registration price.

Mail the info to:

Chicago Super Show
P.O. Box 188
Hobart, In. 46342

Registration is also available at our web site ChicagoSuperShow.com

If you have any questions contact me at 219-942-1752

Thanks-Michelle CSS


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 2 2010, 11:44 PM~18212839
> *Streetlow Magazine Registration
> 
> I know some people don't have the registration forms and are unable to print them out so here is an alternative. You can just write you name, phone number and email (if you have one) on paper and mail it in with the $40.00 money order. I will contact you and get the rest of your registration information over the phone. This way you can save money by getting the pre-registration price.
> ...


Nice  

U read my mind


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY WELL ORGANIZED. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

New date for Old School Members Only Car Show is Aug 22nd
Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for thier support and understanding bout last week show being rescheduled.. Hopefully mother nature is good to us this time..

Show time 9am to 5pm
Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Registration For the Chicago Super Show

We will be holding a final registration for the Per-Registration Price of $40.00 this Friday, August 6th

We will be at Burger King, located at 4060 Pulaski in Chicago right off of Expressway 55

During the hours of 4p.m. and 8p.m.

We will have registration forms for you to fill out. 

If you have any questions give us a call at 219-942-1752 or 219-805-7603

Luis & Michelle-CSS


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 4 2010, 01:36 PM~18228088
> *Registration For the Chicago Super Show
> 
> We will be holding a final registration for the Per-Registration Price of $40.00 this Friday, August 6th
> ...


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Aug 3 2010, 12:04 PM~18216102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: VERY WELL ORGANIZED. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:h5:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 4 2010, 01:49 PM~18228193
> *see you there  :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 IL TRY TO B THERE AT 4


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

good info on the streetlow show right here
http://www.chicagosupershow.com/


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 4 2010, 09:45 PM~18232379
> *good info on the streetlow show right here
> http://www.chicagosupershow.com/
> *


ITS JUST LIKE THE FLYER LOL


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 6 2010, 11:16 AM~18245433
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 6 2010, 12:46 PM~18245665
> *:tongue:
> *



YOU READY?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 6 2010, 01:09 PM~18246235
> *YOU READY?
> *


YES I GOT CHEERLEADING OUTFIT READY :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS!!!!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 6 2010, 09:19 PM~18248577
> *1/4 TANK OF GAS OR LESS!!!!
> *


damn my gas needle doesnt work always on full


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

damn that means i have to buy gas in chicago..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

damn that means i have to buy gas in chicago..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Aug 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18267555
> *damn that means i have to buy gas in chicago..... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh? :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18264662
> *damn my gas needle doesnt work always on full
> *


if mine says 1/4 tank, then i'm already sitting on the side of the road completely out of gas. Same goes for another ride we been pushing for this show except it's an issue with the gauge thats no longer made so not much luck in fixing it. Maybe super glue the needle on 1/8 tank :dunno: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18267701
> *if mine says 1/4 tank, then i'm already sitting on the side of the road completely out of gas.  Same goes for another ride we been pushing for this show except it's an issue with the gauge thats no longer made so not much luck in fixing it.  Maybe super glue the needle on 1/8 tank  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: good idea.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64+Aug 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18264662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
:h5:









wait


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

at the rpm show they let us in with half a tank. just depends if security wants to be assholes


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 9 2010, 09:50 PM~18269854
> *My car is out of gas once it hits a 1/4 tank
> :cheesy:
> :h5:
> ...


gotta figure somthing out, gonna get under the 64 and check the ground and take it from therer


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 9 2010, 06:21 PM~18267633
> *i know huh? :angry:
> *



i feel u'z
feels great living next to the indiana border, lol


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 10 2010, 12:58 PM~18275398
> *i feel u'z
> feels great living next to the indiana border, lol
> *


shit homie, chicago heights is the indiana border. 
long ride to the show on a 1/4 of a tank. i'll be sweating the whole ride.


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 10 2010, 05:43 PM~18277212
> *shit homie, chicago heights is the indiana border.
> long ride to the show on a 1/4 of a tank. i'll be sweating the whole ride.
> *


the heights definetly is, u stay out further than me im by the horse shoe still stretching it, we h ave the luxory of them indian gas prices


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Aug 10 2010, 05:07 PM~18277386
> *the heights definetly is, u stay out further than me im by the horse shoe still stretching it, we h ave the luxory of them indian gas prices
> *


ali baba and the 40 gallons?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Just do your best to be around 1/4 tank by the time you get there. We will be there to help with security if they give anyone problems. Hopefully they will be cool about things. We have already talked to them about gas gauges not working properly. 

As far as on they way home... Sorry can't do anything about those Chicago gas prices :wow: 

See ya there.

Michelle-CSS


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Aug 10 2010, 10:21 PM~18280096
> *Just do your best to be around 1/4 tank by the time you get there.  We will be there to help with security if they give anyone problems.  Hopefully they will be cool about things. We have already talked to them about gas gauges not working properly.
> 
> As far as on they way home... Sorry can't do anything about those Chicago gas prices :wow:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18280151
> *:thumbsup:
> *


orale gonna tryto fix my gas gauge aver que


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 6 2010, 07:21 PM~18248582
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


Old School Members Only banquet is canceled...


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 12 2010, 03:21 PM~18295030
> *Old School Members Only banquet is canceled... whom ever bought tickets refunds will be issued...
> *


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

*ANIMOSITY CAR CLUB AFTERPARTY @ THE BLACK RABBIT </span>*- Right Across the Street from the Hotel Pere Marquette
-DJ GUSTO from Chicago will be Spinnin all night long
-Many Drink Specials going all night long. 
-More info on the Afterparty to come later

Visit the webpage to see pics from last year

*Animosity Car Club - All or Nothing Pics 2009*

Find us on Facebook!!!

*Facebook Animosity Car Club*

Hit Me Up if you have any questions


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

what's the price for spectaters on sunday at the street low show ? I know when Low rider came threw last it was $30


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Aug 12 2010, 11:42 PM~18299375
> *what's the price for spectaters on sunday at the street low show ? I know when Low rider came threw last it was $30
> *


THE WEB SITE SAYS $35 AT THE DOOR. $25 IN ADVANCE THROUGH TICKETMASTER. www.chicagosupershow.com


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Aug 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18295030
> *Old School Members Only banquet is canceled...
> *


  
i THOUGHT THE DEADLINE WAS THE 22ND


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Aug 13 2010, 02:42 AM~18299375
> *what's the price for spectaters on sunday at the street low show ? I know when Low rider came threw last it was $30
> *



It is 35 at the door, but for car guys they can purchase extra ones at the registration table for 25.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Aug 13 2010, 02:42 AM~18299375
> *what's the price for spectaters on sunday at the street low show ? I know when Low rider came threw last it was $30
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

see uz guyz at 5am


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Aug 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18310817
> *see uz guyz at 5am
> *


see u then :happysad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 14 2010, 08:51 PM~18310945
> *see u then :happysad:
> *


shit you guys are leavin so early.lol.hopefully i can get my rag top out there if not i still hope to go


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Aug 14 2010, 11:59 PM~18311257
> *shit you guys are leavin so early.lol.hopefully i can get my rag top out there if not i still hope to go
> *


we'll save you a seat


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

hey just wanted to drop by and say awsome job on the show had a blast can't wait till yall come threw again way to go Street low :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

ANYMORE INFO. ON THIS SHOW?? THANKS..

*MEXICAN FIESTA SHOW
SATURDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2010
SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
MILWAUKEE, WI*


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Ill see you all on sunday at the buzz bomb show. Let's hit all this show's and events before the summer is over.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Aug 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18325522
> *Ill see you all on sunday at the buzz bomb show. Let's hit all this show's and events before the summer is over.
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BRO :h5:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buzz Bomb Car Show Aug 22nd
Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 16 2010, 08:37 PM~18323525
> *ANYMORE INFO. ON THIS SHOW?? THANKS..
> 
> MEXICAN FIESTA SHOW
> ...


E has the flyer.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Aug 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18326208
> *E has the flyer.
> *


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Aug 12 2010, 08:09 PM~18297429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOOTERS CAR SHOW R THE BEST WORDS PUT TOGETHER ON EARTH


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 18 2010, 03:55 AM~18340883
> *HOOTERS CAR SHOW R THE BEST WORDS PUT TOGETHER ON EARTH
> *


SO THAT MEANS YOUR COMING TO THE SHOW RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buzz Bomb Car Show Aug 22nd
Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 18 2010, 04:35 AM~18341030
> *SO  THAT MEANS YOUR COMING TO THE SHOW RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18345517
> *I HAVE TO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see you there dude...we got lots of hooters girls going to be walking around with pinup girls down there...budweiser is a sponsor so alcohol will be out and about...going to be a great time and stick around after the show and hit the afterparty with us...its gonna be a blast


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 18 2010, 09:51 PM~18348531
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18345517
> *I HAVE TO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buzz Bomb Car Show Aug 22nd
Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buzz Bomb Car Show Aug 22nd
Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638

Reg: 25.00 per car or Lowrider Bike
Reg Time 9am till 1pm
THIS WILL INCLUDE A CHOICE OF EITHER FOOD OR DRINK TICKETS

Classes

Lowriders
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Lowrider Bikes

Hotrods
50's and under
60's
70's
80's
90's and newer

Dunks
24 inch rims and up

Special Interest

Best of Show Lowrider

Best of show Hot Rod

Car Hop
200 for 1st place and 100 for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. The crowd is the judge.... 

The hop is sponsored by Indepent Muffler 5654 S Western 773 778 9500... Just ask for Big Mike

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW...

1.00 TAP 1.50 DOMESTIC 2.00 CORONAS


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18365833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Aug 24 2010, 08:22 AM~18391956
> *:biggrin:
> *


*HOW MANY CLASES YOU HAVE ON THE HOP*


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting September 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Would anybody be up for an end of the year car show the 1st week of Oct or last week of Sept?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 24 2010, 12:08 PM~18393437
> *HOW MANY CLASES YOU HAVE ON THE HOP
> *


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 24 2010, 11:08 AM~18393437
> *HOW MANY CLASES YOU HAVE ON THE HOP
> *



what classes you guys have for the show? :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Put us down for Oct 3 for the end of the year car show :biggrin: there will be more details in the upcoming weeks


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Aug 25 2010, 10:40 PM~18407675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go JOE !!!!!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

..."""Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am """...

Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary

Were meeting @ the Dominick's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal
""" @ 10am SHARP !!! """

Then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,
Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...

Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there...

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo



REMEMBER... this is OUR only parade in DownTown Chicago,
so come """REP""" Our Cultura!!!


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 26 2010, 04:05 PM~18413724
> *..."""Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am """...
> 
> Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary
> ...



Machete... Fri Sept 3rd """ Go see this Movie & $upport RaZa  """

http://www.vivamachete.com/












************************************************************
Machete comic book!!!

http://splashpage.mtv.com/2010/06/16/machete-comic-book/

*******************************************************************

Check these PiX out...LIFESTYLE doing the " RED CARPET " to "MACHETE" last night...

http://fatlace.com/life/machete-movie-premier/


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ANY WITH INFO FOR THE REMAINING EVENTS? :dunno:
STILL SOME EVENTS WITHOUT ANY INFO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 30 2010, 03:43 PM~18443978
> *ANY WITH INFO FOR THE REMAINING EVENTS? :dunno:
> STILL SOME EVENTS WITHOUT ANY INFO!!!!!!!!!
> *



i know sum of the homies r doin a cruise nite at chillis in lansing on torrence ave rite next to home depot.....closer to the i-80 exit of torrence....


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Aug 30 2010, 05:45 PM~18445079
> *i know sum of the homies r doin a cruise nite at chillis in lansing on torrence ave rite next to home depot.....closer  to the i-80 exit of torrence....
> *





a lil more info would help...lol.... tues i think it starts at 6....every tues startin sept 7...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 30 2010, 05:43 PM~18443978
> *ANY WITH INFO FOR THE REMAINING EVENTS? :dunno:
> STILL SOME EVENTS WITHOUT ANY INFO!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is the Info for our show...GOing to be a big show for the midwest...come down and check it out


























*ANIMOSITY CAR CLUB AFTERPARTY @ THE BLACK RABBIT </span>*- Right Across the Street from the Hotel Pere Marquette
-DJ GUSTO from Chicago will be Spinnin all night long
-Many Drink Specials going all night long. 
-More info on the Afterparty to come later

Visit the webpage to see pics from last year

*Animosity Car Club - All or Nothing Pics 2009*

Find us on Facebook!!!

*Facebook Animosity Car Club*

Hit Me Up if you have any questions


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dolomite41_@Aug 30 2010, 10:27 PM~18446944
> *Here is the Info for our show...GOing to be a big show for the midwest...come down and check it out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## netocrazy (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18443978
> *ANY WITH INFO FOR THE REMAINING EVENTS? :dunno:
> STILL SOME EVENTS WITHOUT ANY INFO!!!!!!!!!
> *


MUL has a show on sept 6th monday , back to school car show :wow:
humbolt park , thats all i know so far


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Aug 31 2010, 01:15 PM~18452011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Aug 31 2010, 01:15 PM~18452011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

to the sumos uno guys, is there still tickets left for the banquet?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

yessir hit me up or pm me for the info


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 26 2010, 04:05 PM~18413724
> *..."""Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am """...
> 
> Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary
> ...





> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 26 2010, 04:08 PM~18413742
> *Machete... Fri Sept 3rd """ Go see this Movie & $upport RaZa  """
> 
> http://www.vivamachete.com/
> ...


Happy $eptember & Do NOT 4get """ MACHETE """ comes out this Friday, 
Support Ur RaZa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

C.I.S SHOW SEPT 18TH =HOP $150 1ST,$75 2ND $50 3RD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 1 2010, 10:04 AM~18460138
> *C.I.S SHOW SEPT 18TH =HOP $150 1ST,$75 2ND $50 3RD.  :thumbsup:
> *



what are the car classes? :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 1 2010, 10:04 AM~18460138
> *C.I.S SHOW SEPT 18TH =HOP $150 1ST,$75 2ND $50 3RD.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 1 2010, 10:04 AM~18460138
> *C.I.S SHOW SEPT 18TH =HOP $150 1ST,$75 2ND $50 3RD.  :thumbsup:
> *


what is the location?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

for all low rider clubs,the pay put for the hop will be $1,500 dollars ( first place will be $250.00 dollars ,second place will be $150.00 dollars and third place will be $100.00 dollars (this will be radicial single and double together) single street and double street)and(( three cars make a catagory)) ALso rollin will be in the house


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Aug 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18443954
> *SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C.
> BANQUET
> <span style=\'color:red\'>SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH, 2010
> ...


  is this one still going on?


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 1 2010, 11:37 AM~18460850
> *what are the car classes?  :biggrin:
> *


all in


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 1 2010, 08:07 PM~18465074
> *what is the location?
> *


sundance saloon were the nila show was


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 09:47 AM~18469656
> *all in
> *


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN CAR SHOWS R DISAPPEARING


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 2 2010, 07:54 AM~18468545
> * is this one still going on?
> *


I pulled it off the list seeing how it is the 2nd and still havent seen or heard any info on it. If anyone knows different please let us all know!

Also what is the deadline for tickets to your banquet?


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

ANIMOSITY CAR CLUB AFTERPARTY @ THE BLACK RABBIT </span>[/b]- Right Across the Street from the Hotel Pere Marquette
-DJ GUSTO from Chicago will be Spinnin all night long
-Many Drink Specials going all night long. 
-More info on the Afterparty to come later

Visit the webpage to see pics from last year

*Animosity Car Club - All or Nothing Pics 2009*

Find us on Facebook!!!

*Facebook Animosity Car Club*

Hit Me Up if you have any questions


----------



## dolomite41 (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 26 2010, 04:05 PM~18413724
> *..."""Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am """...
> 
> Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary
> ...




Happy Labor Day Weekend Homie's & TGIF!!!






***************************************

""" MACHETE """ starts 2day !!! Orale RaZa!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Sep 4 2010, 11:10 AM~18486033
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cyclo (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Sep 4 2010, 12:10 PM~18486033
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *


INDEPENDENT C.C.
Whos That ???


----------



## game3705 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT DO U MEAN WHOS THAT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cyclo+Sep 5 2010, 03:49 PM~18492536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noobie has never heard of your club... :0


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Sep 6 2010, 05:40 AM~18496611
> *Noobie has never heard of your club... :0
> *



We just started it Fri :biggrin: Its all the guy who use to be in Old School Members Only :h5:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I didn't know that old school members only wasn't around anymore... :0


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 6 2010, 06:47 AM~18496769
> *I didn't know that old school members only wasn't around anymore... :0
> *



it is still around... just some of us decided to go in a differnt direction


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 6 2010, 08:59 AM~18496811
> *it is still around... just some of us decided to go in a differnt direction
> *


ah ok good luck to you guys hope it works out!


----------



## Cyclo (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 6 2010, 07:59 AM~18496811
> *it is still around... just some of us decided to go in a differnt direction
> *


you guys accepting new members? I heard those guys where doing big thangs. 
call me! :worship: :worship:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: GOT A CALL SO IM POSTING IT UP.ROUTE 66 SHOW.SUNDAY THE 19TH. OF 
SEPT 3800 W OGDEN AVE CHICAGO.12 TO 5. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 6 2010, 06:59 AM~18496811
> *it is still around... just some of us decided to go in a differnt direction
> *


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 6 2010, 06:41 AM~18496754
> *We just started it Fri  :biggrin: Its all the guy who use to be in Old School Members Only  :h5:
> *


   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

if nothing to this saturday come hang out at this jam let me know I will reserve tables if needed thanks Luis Call me at 219-805-7603


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 6 2010, 08:41 AM~18496754
> *We just started it Fri  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


cool, good luck fellas


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 5 2010, 01:35 PM~18491904
> *:biggrin:
> *


ANY WORD ON YOUR PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

..."""~~~THIS...Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am ~~~"""... DownTown Chicago!!!

Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary

Were meeting @ the Dominick's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal...""" 
""" @ 10am SHARP !!! """

"""1340 South Canal st Chgo Illfor those using gps """ 


Then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,
Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...

Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there...

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo

REMEMBER... this is OUR only parade in DownTown Chicago,
so come """REP""" Our Cultura!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 6 2010, 06:27 PM~18501056
> *cool, good luck fellas
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)

TODAY COME OUT


----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)

bad pic's sorry but it was a good night thanks homies for coming out


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Sep 7 2010, 11:10 PM~18512594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Sep 7 2010, 09:53 AM~18505579
> *..."""~~~THIS...Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am ~~~"""... DownTown Chicago!!!
> 
> Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary
> ...



..."""~~~THIS...Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am ~~~"""... DownTown Chicago!!!

Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary

Were meeting @ the Dominick's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal..."""
""" @ 10am SHARP !!! """

"""1340 South Canal st Chgo Illfor those using gps """


Then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,
Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...

Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there...

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo

REMEMBER... this is OUR only parade in DownTown Chicago,
so come """REP""" Our Cultura!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Sep 9 2010, 09:54 AM~18524289
> *..."""~~~THIS...Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am ~~~"""... DownTown Chicago!!!
> 
> Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary
> ...


hey pablo are we drivin in your squad car ??????? so u can turn on the siren n lights... si no no voy j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18520259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 10:30 PM~18520259
> *
> 
> 
> ...




whats up . did you still need Patrick to do the metering?


moving that day otherwise i would go.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just want to let everybody know we got tickets for sale for our Christmas party
VIEJITOS C.C.
CHRISTMAS PARTY
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11TH, 2010
MILAN BANQUET HALL
651 LAKEHURST ROAD
WAUKEGAN, IL 60085 
hit me up if you need tickets or hit up el doggy in chicago
$60.00 each  

George 847-456-2903.  or manny 224-629-6995


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Sep 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18557388
> *Just want to let everybody know we got tickets for sale for our Christmas party
> VIEJITOS C.C.
> CHRISTMAS PARTY
> ...



doggy: 773-216-1200


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Sep 14 2010, 06:44 PM~18568755
> *
> 
> 
> ...





whats up chi-town just wanted to let everyone know whats up on the categories


50's & under w/hydros

50's & under w/out hydros

60's lowrider

70's lowrider 

80's lowrider

90's lowider

lowrider trucks

2000 & up

import & compacts

Dubz

Donks 

suv's

classics

muscle / hotrod

special interest

hopping single / double / radical 

bikes 
16'
20'
trikes
24' & above

Best of show 

Best club participation


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Sep 14 2010, 08:44 PM~18568755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ViejitoS will be there, no doubt! :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Sep 14 2010, 06:44 PM~18568755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 days away :thumbsup:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 16 2010, 04:09 PM~18585473
> *3 days away  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

[/quote]

Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638
Reg 20.00 day off the Show 
Per Reg 15.00
For more info call Phil 773 706 0934 or Angel 708 890 4901

Classes
40's Lowrider
50's Lowrider
60's Lowrider
70's Lowrider
80's Lowrider
90's Lowrider
Luxury
Special Interest
Dubz
Donks
Muscle/hotrod
Original
Club Participation
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best of Show


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638
Reg 20.00 day off the Show 
Per Reg 15.00
For more info call Phil 773 706 0934 or Angel 708 890 4901

Classes
40's Lowrider
50's Lowrider
60's Lowrider
70's Lowrider
80's Lowrider
90's Lowrider
Luxury
Special Interest
Dubz
Donks
Muscle/hotrod
Original
Club Participation
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best of Show


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Sep 20 2010, 02:10 PM~18612380
> *
> 
> 
> ...







WHAT ABOUT ME?NO HOP?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

what about the kids?? no bikes??


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> what about the kids?? no bikes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

It was good to see everyone participate in the Advance auto part show despite the cold weather . most importantly all proceeds made from your participation go to finding a cure for juvenile diabetes . A Big THANK YOU para todos . Long live our cultura Lowrider ! UNIDOS WE KEEP IT ROLLIN HARD !


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Sep 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18666428
> * It was good to see everyone participate in the Advance auto part show despite the cold weather . most importantly all proceeds made from your participation go to finding a cure for juvenile diabetes . A Big THANK YOU para todos . Long live our cultura Lowrider !  UNIDOS WE KEEP IT ROLLIN HARD !
> *


yes sir


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

HEY JOE BUDDY ANYWORD ON WHEN UR GOING TO HAVE UR PICNIC NEXT MONTH HOMIE.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Sep 28 2010, 03:09 PM~18683331
> *HEY JOE BUDDY ANYWORD ON WHEN UR GOING TO HAVE UR PICNIC NEXT MONTH HOMIE.
> *


x2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Wego Tour is thinking about adding a major tour stop in Indy in 2011...I'm looking to talk to some local clubs about other shows/dates, etc. to get a better feel if this is worthwhile. Please call me at 832.368.5116 (Jon) from the Wego Tour (wegoweb.org)


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18697151
> *The Wego Tour is thinking about adding a major tour stop in Indy in 2011...I'm looking to talk to some local clubs about other shows/dates, etc. to get a better feel if this is worthwhile.  Please call me at 832.368.5116 (Jon) from the Wego Tour (wegoweb.org)
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2010, 10:33 PM~18697151
> *The Wego Tour is thinking about adding a major tour stop in Indy in 2011...I'm looking to talk to some local clubs about other shows/dates, etc. to get a better feel if this is worthwhile.  Please call me at 832.368.5116 (Jon) from the Wego Tour (wegoweb.org)
> *


Yeah boy... you already know StreetSeen Magazine will be there with ya Jon!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18697151
> *The Wego Tour is thinking about adding a major tour stop in Indy in 2011...I'm looking to talk to some local clubs about other shows/dates, etc. to get a better feel if this is worthwhile.  Please call me at 832.368.5116 (Jon) from the Wego Tour (wegoweb.org)
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Sep 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18668038
> *Tickets are on sale right now $25.00 each
> 
> 
> ...


GET THEM TICKETS


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638
Car Reg 20.00 day off the Show 
Car Pre Reg 15.00
Lowrider Bike Reg 15.00 day off the show
Lowrider Bike Pre Reg 10.00
For more info call Phil 773 706 0934 or Angel 708 890 4901

Classes
40's Lowrider
50's Lowrider
60's Lowrider
70's Lowrider
80's Lowrider
90's Lowrider
Luxury
Special Interest
Dubz
Donks
Muscle/hotrod
Original
Lowrider Bike
Trucks/Suvs
Club Participation
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best of Show


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show time 9am to 5pm
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638
Car Reg 20.00 day off the Show 
Car Pre Reg 15.00
Lowrider Bike Reg 15.00 day off the show
Lowrider Bike Pre Reg 10.00
For more info call Phil 773 706 0934 or Angel 708 890 4901

Classes
40's Lowrider
50's Lowrider
60's Lowrider
70's Lowrider
80's Lowrider
90's Lowrider
Luxury
Special Interest
Dubz
Donks
Muscle/hotrod
Original
Lowrider Bike
Trucks/Suvs
Club Participation
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best of Show


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Tickets are on sale right now $25.00 each_


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18744449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much homie? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18744449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*ANYBODY THAT'S GONNA BE PURCHASING TICKETS FOR THE SomosunO BANQUET. NEED TO PURCHASE THEIR TICKETS BY OR NO LATER THAN NOV 1ST. THE BANQUET HALL NEEDS TO HAVE AN EXACT HEAD COUNT ON HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL BE THERE. 
IF YOU NEED TO PURCHASE TICKETS CALL
JOSE @ 847 975 5960

ANGEL @ 708 466 3853

BETO @ 414 331 7061

OR YOU CAN SEND ME OR LOUIES90 A PM AND WE CAN GET SOME FOR YOU. THANKS AGAIN AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin: *


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18744449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much i want 1 or 2


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 4 2010, 02:07 PM~18733133
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!
> *



Any info on the toy drive?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Oct 6 2010, 05:55 PM~18754316
> *how much i want 1 or 2
> *


x3


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 5 2010, 07:48 PM~18744449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn luis i gotta give it to you your always on your hustle. :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Oct 7 2010, 08:09 PM~18763674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Oct 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18763674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the infamous jim going to be there if not i'm not going cuz he has some badass cars. and i want to see la fea.. now that a og lowrider..... la fea lives 



INDEPENDENT C.C. WILL BE THERE .....


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Oct 6 2010, 08:36 AM~18749019
> *how much homie? :0  :biggrin:
> *


I will be selling them for 15.00 on a real DVD thanks Luis


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 7 2010, 09:44 PM~18764431
> *I will be selling them for 15.00 on a real DVD thanks Luis
> *


do we send the money by mail? check or money order or where are you going to sell them and do u have the dvds already


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 7 2010, 10:44 PM~18764431
> *I will be selling them for 15.00 on a real DVD thanks Luis
> *



How and when can I get one??


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE. *_


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE. *_


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 01:37 PM~18777446
> *
> A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE.
> *


so every member in that table qualifies to be in the raffle?  :dunno:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 7 2010, 09:44 PM~18764431
> *I will be selling them for 15.00 on a real DVD thanks Luis
> *


ok . my boy House said he will take care of it with you  :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Oct 10 2010, 06:50 PM~18778583
> *so every member in that table qualifies to be in the raffle?    :dunno:
> *


hmm good question let me ask jose ill let yaw know


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Whos going? :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2010, 01:37 PM~18777446
> *
> A SET OF WIRE WHEELS (13-14) WILL BE RAFFLED OFF TO CLUBS THAT PURCHASE A WHOLE TABLE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any info on that last picnic posted up??


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

joe any news on the last picnic? let us know


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Any info on VIEJITOS C.C. food drive? :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Oct 18 2010, 01:50 PM~18841804
> *Any info on VIEJITOS C.C. food drive?  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: 

ViejitoS Food Drive
November 6th, from Noon to 3pm.
914 8th Street, Waukeegan IL 60085
We'll have rolas and hot chocolate for everyone. Bring out the lolos, we'll have an area set up.
All food and jackets donated will go directly to the church, for the needy

Appreciate everyone's support for this worth-while cause.'

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Oct 18 2010, 02:53 PM~18842859
> *:yes:
> 
> ViejitoS Food Drive
> ...


TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 20 2010, 02:06 PM~18862131
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WERE DA DATE @


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Oct 21 2010, 06:36 PM~18873416
> *WERE DA DATE @
> *



SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11TH, 2010
:thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

just wanto to give a shout out to all the clubs that threw a car show this year and added a minitruck category also. I had fun at all the shows that i wento to and hope to go to the next year shows and support the movement. have a good christmas and new years and i wish the lowriders and there family a good one see u guys next year at the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

for all the low riders out there,this is to let you know about the low and slow bbq cruise night on oct 28 2010 ,bellwood il 25th ave and st charles rd 5:00pm to 9:00pm for more information contact efrain at 708-526-3484 or bomba at 708-516-7725 thank you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*
7 DAYS LEFT TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010
*CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803*
TICKETS= $65
INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Oct 27 2010, 12:41 AM~18919636
> *
> *


whats up bomba :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

NEW CALENDAR STARTED FOR 2011!!!!!!!

Chicagoland Shows/Events 2011
2011 Calendar Chicago/Surrounding Cities

NEW NAME BUT SAME ORGANIZED CALENDAR. THOUGHT IT WAS MORE FITTING FOR THE POST CONSIDERING MOST EVENTS WHERE IN THE CHICAGOLAND AREA. NO DIS TO MILWAUKEE!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Oct 20 2010, 01:59 PM~18862086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Oct 29 2010, 05:04 PM~18942780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*2 DAYS LEFT TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65
INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Oct 27 2010, 07:15 AM~18920663
> *whats up bomba :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up mr.e :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65

GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL IF YOU NEED ANY TICKETS.

INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061

*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65

GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL IF YOU NEED ANY TICKETS.

INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061

*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO PURCHASE TICKETS!!!!!!!
SOMOSUNO C.C.
BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 13TH, 2010 CHATEAU BUSCHE
11535 SOUTH CICERO AVENUE
ALSIP, IL 60803 
TICKETS= $65

GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL IF YOU NEED ANY TICKETS.

INFO AND TICKETS: JOSE 847-975-5960 ANGEL 708-466-3853 BETO 414-331-7061

*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Anything going down on thanksgiving weekend in Milwaukee? Im probly going up there driving my ride from TX to visit family and am wondering if anything is popping off....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

Qvo homies
:wave: 

For those that would like to caravan up to our food drive this weekend, we will be meeting up at two locations:

South Side Chicago
Gas station at 47th and Central, rolling out at 9:30am. Route will be 94/41 north to the 120/Belvedere exit heading east. as you roll down the bridge, you'll see the 2nd meet spot... Dark City Hydros. We'll meet up with Shadow, and roll out from there around 11:30am to the food drive.

Waukegan
Dark City Hydros
3365 Belveder Rd
Park City IL 60085
East of I94 and Rt 41 on Rt 120/Belveder. Right off of Rt 120/Belveder. 

Hit me up on PM if you have any questions.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

For people who don't purchase it on ebay we will be setting up a P.O. box in the next few days, so you can mail a money order along with you address and the DVD will be shipped to you.

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TO THE TIP TOP NANY


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18988860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just place my order on ebay!!


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

Orders can me placed through the mail by sending a money order for $18 ($15 for the dvd and $3 for shipping) along with your return address to:
Michelle Rivera
P.O. Box #4
Hobart, In. 46342

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18983932
> *Qvo homies
> :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

3 live bands


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18988860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will take one for sure. see u saturday.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

NOV,28,2010 LASTDAY FOR TICKETS!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 05:27 PM~19075076
> *NOV,28,2010 LASTDAY FOR TICKETS!
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 05:27 PM~19075076
> *NOV,28,2010 LASTDAY FOR TICKETS!
> *


ill call u that day at 1145 pm be ready to pick up da cell :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19075139
> *ill call u that day at 1145 pm be ready to pick up da cell  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: orale


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 05:34 PM~19075149
> *:biggrin: orale
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 04:27 PM~19075076
> *NOV,28,2010 LASTDAY FOR TICKETS!
> *


what time does it start homie?


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 07:37 PM~19076257
> *what time does it start homie?
> *


6 to 12:30


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 15 2010, 07:37 PM~19076257
> *what time does it start homie?
> *



from 6 to 12:30 homie

cocktails 6-7
dinner 7-8:30
open bar 8:30 to 12:30

hey remember i got tickets :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 15 2010, 08:12 PM~19076549
> *from 6 to 12:30 homie
> 
> cocktails  6-7
> ...


What time me das el pedoro???


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 15 2010, 08:41 PM~19076833
> *What time me das el pedoro???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: ESTUPIDO TE VOY A METER LA MORONGA EH!!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 15 2010, 06:27 PM~19075076
> *
> Hit me up on PM or 773-216-1200 if you're in Chi-town and need tickets
> :biggrin:*


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Nov 18 2010, 11:53 AM~19101375
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 17 2010, 06:36 PM~19095124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  ESTUPIDO TE VOY A METER LA MORONGA EH!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: y cuando te lo saco?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 15 2010, 09:12 PM~19076549
> *from 6 to 12:30 homie
> 
> cocktails  6-7
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: you know we there lol we got our tickets already.... did Alex give you Amigos number for that alternator


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 24 2010, 05:59 PM~19155113
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: you know we there lol we got our tickets already.... did Alex give you Amigos number for that alternator
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 15 2010, 07:12 PM~19076549
> *from 6 to 12:30 homie
> 
> cocktails  6-7
> ...


hey homie im trying to get a hold of you  
i left u a message on ur phone,give me a call.


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

<span style=\'color:red\'>1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Milwaukee is nice I was up there for thanksgiving week... on the southside by greenfield and 3rd. Its alot smaller then I thought it would be thou. 



Cold as heck but nice!!!





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 1 2010, 02:05 PM~19208242
> *Milwaukee is nice I was up there for thanksgiving week... on the southside by greenfield and 3rd.  Its alot smaller then I thought it would be thou.
> Cold as heck but nice!!!
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


Oh Shit 3RD ST :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

lets everybody get toghrther at hooters next saturday dec 18 on the one on north av and 5th not sure of the add,will post later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 13 2010, 11:07 AM~19314956
> *lets everybody get toghrther at hooters next saturday dec 18 on the one on north av and 5th not sure of the add,will post later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 13 2010, 11:07 AM~19314956
> *lets everybody get toghrther at hooters next saturday dec 18 on the one on north av and 5th not sure of the add,will post later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 13 2010, 01:07 PM~19314956
> *lets everybody get toghrther at hooters next saturday dec 18 on the one on north av and 5th not sure of the add,will post later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like WEGO and the crew may be heading to Indianapolis in September...should know in the next month or so, but if so, it will be a pretty big event!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Dec 14 2010, 08:05 PM~19328219
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
u call joe ????


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 14 2010, 11:08 PM~19329426
> *Looks like WEGO and the crew may be heading to Indianapolis in September...should know in the next month or so, but if so, it will be a pretty big event!
> *


I'm looking for to it bro!! Good Luck..


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------

